# Breaking the Barrier



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a journal at Avant titled this name that I was using prior to TP-PT so I thought I'd use the same name here. I know how original 

12 weeks left. Man, that seems so far away.  Here is progress over the past 4 weeks. 

.................6/5/04......6/12/04....6/19/04.....6/26/04
Weight.......131.8.......128.8........129...........127.4
Chest........36............36.............35.75........35.5
Arms.........11.75........11.75........11.75........11.75
Waist.........28.75........28.5.........28.5..........28.25
Abs/naval..33............32.5..........32.............31.75
Lower Abs..34............33.75........33.5..........33.25
Hips...........35.75.......35.75........35.5..........35.5
Under Butt..36...........35.75........35.75.........35.5
Thigh..........22...........21.75........22.............22
Calf............14...........13.75........14.............14

I had a caliper test done yesterday and I'm 15% bodyfat.  I better have enough time here.  

Diet is the same but I will changing my workouts this week to a 5 day split and focusing on delts. I feel that's my lagging area as far as a cap and size. I want huge delts. 

I'm really looking forward to this. I have a great coach  and some great mentors at my gym. One of them just winning HeavyLight and Overall at the NPC Junior Nationals in Chicago this past week (she has some great pics at bb.com). She kicked some major ass. She has truly inspired me to be the best that I can be and do the best I can do. It's nice to finally have women at my gym that I can look up to instead of being the only woman that lifts heavy and feels out of place.


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice progress!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice  Good luck with the workout.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 26, 2004)

Good luck, Jodi!  12 weeks is more than enough time to cut down AND give yourself ginormous delts.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone 

Mono - I hope so.  I feel so chunky


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Today is high carb day   I don't think I need to post my meals.  Lots of Oats and Sweet potatoes today


----------



## Novo (Jun 26, 2004)

Ah! This is something I've wanted to ask you for a while. While comp dieting (at least at the moment until/unless making changes down the line), do you still approach carb cycling exactly as TP recommends - i.e. are these "proper" high carb days, eating to satiety, as opposed to measuring and restricting? 

It's the aspect I still struggle with, though sane head says it is IMPERATIVE to do it this way - it's why the diet works. I'm intrigued as to whether this is how you approach what must be the ultimate test - comp dieting!

Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Novo

Yes I follow high carbs days as described in TP's plan. The only time I measure is when I'm baking or cooking something like those cookies or oatmeal pancakes but I don't count how many of them I ate 

I will always follow high carb day as planned what does change though is the amount of them in a week. Right now I have 2 High carb days a week, but that could change if progress slows down or if I need to speed progress up. TP's call at that point. Right now he wants me to stay as I have been doing. 

One change is starting tomorrow, no more wheat or dairy in my diet. That one I can handle


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2004)

Do you remember how much the tickets were to the olympia in Vegas last year??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

I went with Avant, sorry, I don't know the prices.  You can find them on the website I think.

You going?  I will be there again this year.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Todays Workout - Legs

Little bit weak on the squats today but overall it was a good workout.

3 BB Squat:  185x8, 185x8, 185x6
3 DB Lunges:  25x10, 25x10, 25x10
3 SLDL:  135x10, 135x9, 135x8
3 Lying Leg Curl:  110x6 (new pr), 105x6, 100x6
3 Reverse Calf Press:  270x10, 270x10, 270x10


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2004)

Steve and I are planning to go to Vegas this fall, and thought we might as well see a show, since we arent big gamblers. Ive tried seaching online but cant seem to find any prices. Is their also like a 'trade show' thing going on with various supplement companies and booths set up too? I recall your pics.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey there!
 Those measurements are coming down quick!  Although, I'm sure it doesn't  seem quick enough for you. 

 So, when you say you're going to focus on your delts, are you going to work them out twice a week or more sets/reps or what?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Steve and I are planning to go to Vegas this fall, and thought we might as well see a show, since we arent big gamblers. Ive tried seaching online but cant seem to find any prices. Is their also like a 'trade show' thing going on with various supplement companies and booths set up too? I recall your pics.


There is the Expo, its free I think, and yes that is where a shit load of supp companys and anything bodybuilding related setup shop.  You can sample products (Leslie and I hit the Trioplex booth way too many time  ) check out the latest and greatest etc.  You see some really big people there.   

NT or Butterfly probably know where you can find the prices of tickets.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hey there!
> Those measurements are coming down quick!  Although, I'm sure it doesn't seem quick enough for you.
> 
> So, when you say you're going to focus on your delts, are you going to work them out twice a week or more sets/reps or what?


Thanks HC 

Your right, I'm impatient and I want them to drop faster but TP seems to very happy with my progress so far.  I want the fat gone now. TP and I figured today that I have about 10 more pounds to go. Seems so far away. 

I'm going to only work my delts once a week but I'm going to try some things like lateral ladders and lean aways.........etc. A few things to help stimulate. I really don't want them huge, I just want that damn cap that genetics decided I didn need


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

> I had a caliper test done yesterday and I'm 15% bodyfat. I better have enough time here.


 12 weeks out at 15% bf!  You are going to be fine.  don't even sweat it


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 12 weeks out at 15% bf! You are going to be fine. don't even sweat it


I don't trust caliper testing so I'm still sweating   I was told that there may be the hydrostatic water testing visiting my gym soon.  I'm going to have that done, then I will know for sure.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't trust that shit either.  if you exhale hard enough you can throw that test off.  None of that stuff is 100% I mean even if you meause 5% with calipers if you pich around on people you can find small pockets of fat.  the thing is that those pockets aren't one of the sites that are pinched when doing a caliper reading.....the mirror is the best way to go....it never lies


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

What I hate the most is the extra skin   I got a little in the lower abdomen region from when I use to be a chunky monkey    So its harder to tell during the pinch, fat and or skin


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Great new journal Jodi  What comp is it you're preparing for?  In AZ?
I'm looking forward to following this


----------



## Monolith (Jun 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What I hate the most is the extra skin   I got a little in the lower abdomen region from when I use to be a chunky monkey    So its harder to tell during the pinch, fat and or skin


 I never saw that in any of your pics 

 Does it tighten up when you get lean?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2004)

It's not noticable to anyone. I see it and when you pinch you can tell but just looking at me you can't see it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Great new journal Jodi  What comp is it you're preparing for? In AZ?
> I'm looking forward to following this


Thanks Jenny   Yes my comp is in AZ.  It's a natural BB comp.  There is not weight class its height class, needless to say I'll be in the short class   I'm also entering the novice class.  I have to take a pee test but I also have to do a polygraph.  You can't even use ephedrine, not just ephedra but ephedrine,  so It took a few weeks to lose the withdrawals from that


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2004)

Today's Meals:  No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1 C. Green Beans
SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
2 Fish

Meal 4:
7 oz. Ostrich Steak
Lots of Green Beans
2 Fish
SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts
SesaThin


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

I think you should post some new pics

Green beans for brecky????


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Jodi, I posted a thread in supplements about mixing. Do you know the answer? Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think you should post some new pics
> 
> Green beans for brecky????


2 weeks and I'll be doing new pics for TP. Depending on how they come out will depend on if I post them or not 

I make an omlet with green beans. I already miss my ff cheese though 

I'll take a look at that thread for you Jill.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenny   Yes my comp is in AZ.  It's a natural BB comp.  There is not weight class its height class, needless to say I'll be in the short class   I'm also entering the novice class.  I have to take a pee test but I also have to do a polygraph.  You can't even use ephedrine, not just ephedra but ephedrine,  so It took a few weeks to lose the withdrawals from that



Natural is the way to go  It's good that they have height classes, I remember how dissapointed you were last time having to compete with tall girls. You can do it without ephedrine!  Caffeine is allowed, right?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

Jodi,

As P said don't sweat it, you'll do great.  You know your body better now, and will be in top notch condition  I believe in you.

Wow No ephedrine,  your comps are starting to sound like Canadian ones, that I have been looking at.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Jodi!    Your new journal looks great!    I find it hard to think of you EVER being chunky! You've got such a great body!  

I look forward to your new journal though!  How do the green beans taste in the eggs?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Natural is the way to go  It's good that they have height classes, I remember how dissapointed you were last time having to compete with tall girls. You can do it without ephedrine!  Caffeine is allowed, right?


Yes, I was disappointed about no height class.  Kind of hard to compare physiques on women when one is 5'1" and the other 5'11" 

Yes, I can have caffeine.  Although I can't use ephedrine I am using HEAT as a fat burner and GO for an energy boost so overall it hasn't been bad at all


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Jodi,
> 
> As P said don't sweat it, you'll do great. You know your body better now, and will be in top notch condition  I believe in you.
> 
> Wow No ephedrine, your comps are starting to sound like Canadian ones, that I have been looking at.


Thanks for the vote of confidence but if I don't sweat it, then I won't make it.  I guess that's how I operate.  I have to be worried about it in order to push myself.  The moment I relax about it will be the time that I should just hang it up because then I will know something is wrong with me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi!  Your new journal looks great!  I find it hard to think of you EVER being chunky! You've got such a great body!
> 
> I look forward to your new journal though! How do the green beans taste in the eggs?


 Oh, I was chunky, boy was I ever a chunkster   Nobody here will ever see pics so don't even ask.    I think I've buried them all so nobody will ever find them, not even Scott has seen them and he never will.

The green beans are good in eggs, I like broccoli too


----------



## sara (Jun 28, 2004)

Jodi- You doing great hon! can't wait to see you rock the stage!!!


----------



## sara (Jun 28, 2004)

What is the exact date in November ?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Sara,

Its in September, the 18th, not November. We'll talk before then and I'll let you know where it will be.


----------



## sara (Jun 28, 2004)

I told my friends about you and they coming with me to cheer for you


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm going to have my own cheering crowd.  The bb women at my gym that help me are going and bringing some of their friends and a few people from work are going to.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein 
Celery 
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
Brown Rice
1/2 Apple
SesaThin

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chix
Brown Rice
Green Beans
1/2 Apple
SesaThin
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm going to have my own cheering crowd. The bb women at my gym that help me are going and bringing some of their friends and a few people from work are going to.


I wish I could go too! 

Looks like you are quite popular.. 2 pages already


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wish I could go too!
> 
> Looks like you are quite popular.. 2 pages already


The more the merrier.  Come take a trip to AZ.  Bring your sunscreen though


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Chest Workout Today

1 hour posing session 

3 DB Press: 45x9, 45x8, 45x7 (I was disappointed in these  )
3 DB Pullover: 45x8, 45x7, 45x7
3 Pec Deck: 100x9, 100x8, 100x8
3 HS Incline: 95x9, 95x8, 95x8
3 Push Ups: 20, 18, 17


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 DB Press: 45x9, 45x8, 45x7 (I was disappointed in these  )


  Dont be.  Youre almost DB pressing more than me, a male who has 100lbs on you.


----------



## sara (Jun 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The more the merrier. Come take a trip to AZ. Bring your sunscreen though


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Dont be. Youre almost DB pressing more than me, a male who has 100lbs on you.


I was doing 55


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

omg, i forgot about that


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>


Does this mean I can come say hello to you when I visit AZ?


----------



## sara (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does this mean I can come say hello to you when I visit AZ?


I'm going to Jodi's Comp


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Crap.. im not


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> omg, i forgot about that


That's when I was bulking so I guess I shouldn't have had my hopes up 

Now stop saying things about me lifting as much as you because I just saw your journal and your full of shit


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning Jodie!!    How far from Phoenix are you?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's when I was bulking so I guess I shouldn't have had my hopes up
> 
> Now stop saying things about me lifting as much as you because I just saw your journal and your full of shit


 my last set was only 50lb for 8... besides, dont you remember?  my weights go _down_ every week, not up. 

 anyway, 45lb is still freaky huge when i think of what me and everyone else in my gym uses.  forget about comparing you to the other females at this gym... the only one who actually goes into the freeweight section sticks with the pink weights.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Jodie!!  How far from Phoenix are you?


Hi Andrea 

Phoenix is the next city over.  Do you plan on visiting?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Andrea
> 
> Phoenix is the next city over. Do you plan on visiting?


 
Thinking about it actually.  I use to go all the time when I was little to visit my uncle and was thinking of it later this summer, BUT I'd love to see you compete.  I've never been to a competition before and to actually know one of the competitiors would be awesome!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

Well come along   The more the merrier  Sara is going to be there as well.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

I wanna come too


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wanna come too


What's stopping you


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2004)

so....will you be sharing your shoulder secrets and strategies along the way?  mine have improved but i'm pretty much positive they could never get too big for my liking.  i LOVE boulder shoulders and mine are still lacking.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

If I figure out any secrets I'll be sure share.  I always post my workouts.  

 I'm just going to try a series of different things to see if I can stimulate these damn things to do something


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Christine Sabo the bb at your gym you mentioned (the one who won Jr Nationals overall)?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

Yup  That be her! She is competing in Vegas next weekend. She's solid. 

She said she will be at my comp eating and waving Trioplex bars by then


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

You should post a pic of her! (or atleast a link)


----------



## sara (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Well come along  The more the merrier  Sara is going to be there as well.


We'll have an IM crowd for Jodi :bounce:


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi....how about a dark red suit?   It would look good with you hair color.  Unless you dislike reds.  Just a thought.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought about red, blue and green.  Except most dark colors make me look drawn.  I know I will be tanned though.  Maybe royal blue again   I know boring but it brings out my eyes  (like that really matters)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

I went with Blue also....I read somewhere that it is a good color if you have natually fair skin like I have because it helps to make you look darker when you apply your color.  I don't know how or why that is but that is what I read??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Last time I wore blue for my one piece and a fushia for my 2 piece and I really thought the color blue looked better with my eyes, hair and tan. I could be wrong though. Any suggestions would be helpful and then when i go have it made I'll test a few colors on me.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)

I really liked that blue on you!  I'd say use a similar color b/c it's vibrant, it's suits your coloring AND you'll feel good in it since you said you liked it too.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Blue cloths on blond chicks is hot


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

Blue would be great on you  
you can also give brown and dark green (olive) a try


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm going to try on a few color blues.  

Sara I don't know about brown or olive colors, I have a pink tone to my skin not an olive color


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm going to try on a few color blues.
> 
> Sara I don't know about brown or olive colors, I have a pink tone to my skin not an olive color


*Do you like dark purple? *


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not really into purple, thanks though.  I like the idea of greens and reds too.  I guess I should just try a bunch of colors to my skin tone


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

Good idea


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2004)

I think royal blue would look smokin' on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Jill!  That's probably the color I'll end up with.  I'm really not that original


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Yesterday No Carb Day

Shoulders

3 Clean & Press:  60x9, 60x8, 60x7
3 45lb Plate Upright Rows:  45x10, 45x9, 45x10
3 DB Laterals:  5x10+10x10+15x6,  20x7+15x7+10x7+5x8,  15x9+10x9+5x9
3 Rear Laterals:  15x12, 15x10, 15x7
3 DB Shrugs:  55x10, 55x10, 55x10


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Today High Carb Day 

Back

3 Rack Pulls:  175x8, 155x10, 135x12
3 HS Lat Pull:  140x7, 130x9, 130x8
3 HS 1 Arm Row:  65x12, 70x11, 80x10
3 Straight Arm Pulldown:  80x9, 70x11, 60x12
3 1 Arm Bent over Cable Row:  55x9, 50x10, 40x12


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi...royal blue would look great!  Plus you don't see the dreamtan as much if you get some on it like the light colors do.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I think a light color would make me look drawn too.  That's why I'd like to stick to darker colors.  I was never a pastel person anyway LOL!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

birthday suit?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Hardy har har!  

Although.......that could be a sure win 

NOT!!!


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday No Carb Day
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


How do you do the Real Laterals with the DB ?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

It just might be a sure win... you better send me some samples so i can check.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> How do you do the Real Laterals with the DB ?


Yes with DB's.  Sometimes I do reverse Pec Deck but I prefer db's over machines.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> It just might be a sure win... you better send me some samples so i can check.


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

You have a picture of Rear Latearals with DB?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

You do them seated, and leaning over. Tilt your head back, and lift the db's up. Understand?

Thats how I do them anyway..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> It just might be a sure win... you better send me some samples so i can check.


HAHA!!!  I guess your libido is going up.


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You do them seated, and leaning over. Tilt your head back, and lift the db's up. Understand?


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBSeatedRearLateralRaise.html

Can you also do them laying flat on tummy on the bench?


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks PreMier


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You do them seated, and leaning over. Tilt your head back, and lift the db's up. Understand?
> 
> Thats how I do them anyway..


Another way for those still learning the proper form is to lie face down onto an incline bench. That way you can't cheat  Once you can do that then do the seated ones.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBSeatedRearLateralRaise.html
> 
> Can you also do them laying flat on tummy on the bench?


Yes, there are tonz of ways.  You can also use cables too.

Your welcome Sara


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Another way for those still learning the proper form is to lie face down onto an incline bench. That way you can't cheat  Once you can do that then do the seated ones.


.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

What


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

laying flat on bench is the same?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Just showing a picure


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just showing a picure


 Not the pics i was hoping for.


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What


 is there a problem?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry, all I saw when I clicked in here was a dot


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> laying flat on bench is the same?


.


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm so confused


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sorry, all I saw when I clicked in here was a dot


Yea I had to edit it.  I submited it too soon.  

Your quick


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm so confused


What?  Do you not understand the pictures?


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What? Do you not understand the pictures?


never mind


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 1, 2004)

Is this a democratic thing?  I second the Birthday suit idea.  

Here, here to Mono


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2004)

Some reason I have a funny feeling though they may not allow that.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Some reason I have a funny feeling though they may not allow that.


 Well you wont know unless you try, will you?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2004)

Iain, sorry I just noticed but I love your Avi


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks Jodi,  That is my little guy, he is getting so big.

Enjoy your holidays.  Long weekend starts tonite for me


----------



## sara (Jul 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi, That is my little guy, he is getting so big.
> 
> Enjoy your holidays. Long weekend starts tonite for me


he is so cute!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2004)

Have a nice weekend everyone.  I'm outta here til Tuesday.

BTW - Trident Tropical Twist gum kicks ass


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

Im addicted to trident very berrry... I buy the boxes from Costco.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

have fun!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks Funky I am 

Spent a long time at the airports yesterday with tons of delays.  I hate flying during holiday's.  

Well, the diet started out good today.  I didn't cheat per say but I went overboard on the nuts..............wayyyyyy overboard  

Gram always has tons of nuts lying around and I can't help myself  

Tommorrow is my sister's bridal shower and OMFG there is so much junk food here.   Cookies and cakes and pastries and pasta's and...................AAAAHHHHHHHh!!!!!!

 I'm living off of protein shakes.........and nuts.

I did make it to the gym today though and did 3 supersets of bi's/tri's.  I don't know if I'll be able to go again while I'm here.

I think instead of high carb day tomorrow I'll do low carb and save the high carb day when I fly home.


----------



## sara (Jul 3, 2004)

Good idea on saving the High Carb till you get home.. you might crave for the pastries and cookies if you carbed up tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, I'm back home.  Everything went well.  We had so much fun at the Bridal Shower and then at the Bachelorette Party.  We stayed at the Ritz Carlton in Boston and just partied all night.  Nobody drank much which was good so I didn't feel too left out.  I miss my family so much so it was hard to leave.  At least I know I go back the middle of next month for the wedding so I get so see everyone soon


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds like fun....the Ritz in Boston, eh.  The one in the Back bay??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2004)

It was fun   We stayed at the brand new one.  Its in between Washington and Tremont.  

It was beautiful and expensive.  Its a good thing you has a 5 people in wedding party so we could split the cost.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice!  I cant believe you were in Boston and didnt go to a sox game, though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2004)

Its a little out of the way to go to Atlanta to see the Bosox 

Welcome Back Jodi,  Good to see you had a good time


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2004)

This is hard for me to type but if I don't explain why I will feel even worse and afraid everyone might think I'm just a quitter and that's not the case. I'm having a very bad day and just received some news that has destroyed some future plans.

About 2.5 years ago I discovered several small lumps and 1 large lump in my left breast. For 1.5 years I went for mammograms and ultrasounds every 3 months so monitor any growth and nothing changed. Finally we just did a biopsy and was given a clean bill of health with nothing more than Fibroadenoma which are large noncancerous tumors. 

This past Wednesday I went for my mammogram and ultrasound. This morning I received some bad news from my Doctor and was asked to come in. It appears that the largest lump has grown again. I will need to have another biopsy done within the next month. My doctor doesn't feel it is cancerous by any means because it is still movable but the reason for the biopsy is because she wants it removed soon. After 2.5 years it has decided to grow again and she it is already noticable by eyesight. I won't know the surgery date until after the biopsy but its looking like September or October.

I told her about my competition and she strongly suggests I do not go through with it. She said that dropping below 10% bodyfat at this time would not be a good idea and without knowing what is going on she doesn't feel I should take any chances and complicate my health anymore. She said she doesn't even wanting me to lift heavy but I'm not sure if I believe that one.

I haven't spoke to TP yet but I'm sure he would agree that I need to hang it up for this year and get my health and well being in order. I think I'd like to diet for a few more weeks to drop a little lower. I'm 126 right now so I figured another 5-6 pounds wouldn't hurt me.

So anyway, I guess this is it for me. End of journal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear that Jodi.

I don't even know what to say.  I hope all goes well.

Iain


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi- I just can't believe it  I'm so so so sorry 
I'm seriously in tears now 
I will pray for you sweetie and everything will be fine


----------



## chauny (Jul 6, 2004)

God Bless.  Your health is more important than anything else.  Your a true inspiration.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow... thats tough news. Youre very lucky its not cancerous, at least. In a year you'll be good as new, though! (and perhaps with enough persistence, we'll have convinced you to get a little larger too  ).

 Anyway, i know it must really suck to have to go through this (my mom has gone through the exact same thing for years and years)... but hey, think of it this way - you can increase your monthly cheesecake ration, now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow. I'm sorry about the comp., but there will be more later. Your health is what's important.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi, I am sorry to hear about this.  I hope everything works out for the best.  It is important to listen to your doctor right now, enen though we all know how bad you want to compete.  Like everyone said, there are always going to be compeitions to do but your life only happens once.  hang in there.  we're here for ya.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2004)

Jojo.....gotta take care of yourself.  There is only one you and lots of comps!  Be sure you are healthy before embarking on something that may cause harm.  We want to keep you around chickie!  Plus if we ever get to meet...we have some serious damage to do to beer and cheesecake!  

Mammograms suck, when I had one they discovered I had cysts in one of mine, but lucky it wasn't anything bad.  I wish you all the best in this and if you need anything...give us a HOLLER!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

You are all the best. I don't relate to too many people outside of this virtual world because of this lifestyle.  So most of the time I truly feel you are all the best friends I have.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

> You are all the best. I don't relate to too many people outside of this virtual world because of this lifestyle. So most of the time I truly feel you are all the best friends I have.


Amen to that!


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> You are all the best. I don't relate to too many people outside of this virtual world because of this lifestyle. So most of the time I truly feel you are all the best friends I have.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> You are all the best. I don't relate to too many people outside of this virtual world because of this lifestyle. So most of the time I truly feel you are all the best friends I have.


back atcha.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi-I am deeply sorry to hear about the news. You are in my thoughts and prayers. The most important thing is your health-you can compete any time. Please take care of yourself. When it comes down to it, seriously our health is the most important thing we have-without where would we be??? You were always there for me when I had my issues-if you ever need anything please pm me. 

You are such a wonderful person. You do so much for all of us on this board. Im betting everyone here is willing to do anything for you this time. Just ask.

Off topic, are you going to the O??? Steve and i are going!!!! Id luuuuuv to meet ya! We can eat together-bad stuff!


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You are such a wonderful person. You do so much for all of us on this board. Im betting everyone here is willing to do anything for you this time. Just ask.


Jodi I'm with Jill on this


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi I'm with Jill on this


 Me three!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Me three!


I'm in too


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi,
I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news!!  Your health is very important and like everyone said there are a lot of more comps. You are such a strong woman I know you will conquer this and come back fighting hard. You are so amazing. Stay strong sweetie and listen to your doctor. Hugs to you. I know how hard it is to hear you can't do a comp, or can't workout hard do to health. 

You are in my prayers sweetie!! Stay strong! We are all here for you.

Hugs to you


----------



## carbchick (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi so sorry to hear this news, and that you have to put your plans on hold. but they are just that - on hold. It's disappointing, but you know better than anyone how to respect your body, and what is important right now. Gee these things have a way of putting all the other stuff in perspective, don't they?
thinking of you, and please do not disappear from the boards!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you again for the support everyone. I truly appreciate it 

I'm going to listen to the doctor as much as I don't want to listen to her.  I went to the gym today and just stood there in confusion for a bit. I don't know how to workout "light and easy"  I managed a pathetic chest workout and called it a day. I'm going to drop so much muscle 

Thank you Jill for your kind words. 

You made me cry though. 

Yes, I'm _planning_ on going to the O and eating lots of crappy food  I would love to get together.  I just hope the surgery is in September and not October.


----------



## Novo (Jul 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm going to listen to the doctor as much as I don't want to listen to her. I went to the gym today and just stood there in confusion for a bit. I don't know how to workout "light and easy"  I managed a pathetic chest workout and called it a day. I'm going to drop so much muscle


And it is BECAUSE you are going to listen and follow the doc's advice that you will be back on top form as quickly as possible - you know it makes sense  You can put the muscle back Jodi, you can sculpt yourself in whatever way you desire, as soon as you're given the all clear to go heavy again (not before!!)

I'm so old! I've got the words from _The Six Million Dollar Man_ in my head (we have the technology, we can rebuild him)! Chin up strong lady, and think positive thoughts about being able to schedule the surgery for Sept, leaving you free to celebrate at the O. I wanna come over and meet you all there


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2004)

Novo, you're so sweet 

You should come over. Its alot of fun. Those AL guys are crazy


----------



## sara (Jul 7, 2004)

What's the O?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2004)

The Olympia.


----------



## sara (Jul 7, 2004)

kool! too bad I'm stuck with school


----------



## mikah (Jul 8, 2004)

God Bless you Jodi.. Ive seen all that you do for all of us and you are a wonderful person..
You dont really know me but you are in my prayers and thoughts.
Take care of your health.. You have many more comps ahead of you


----------



## Akateros (Jul 9, 2004)

Jodi, I've got to come out of the Lurker Closet -- you don't know me either, but I'm so sorry you've had to hang up your plans -- and deal with that kind of shock.

Here's to a smooth surgery, and bigger lifts than ever. You're going to come back strong, and the comps are waiting for you.

Take care of yourself. Lift the pink weights if you have to keep it easy. You know, over where the girls are, the part of the gym where you never go.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you Mikah and Akateros.  I appreciate your kind words.  

Akateros, I will never lift pink db's


----------



## Akateros (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 9, 2004)

Jodi, just wanted to let you know that your in my prayers    and I'm sure you'll kick butt double time at your next competition


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh Jodi, I'm so sorry to hear this   Your health is number one and number one only. There will be more competitions and whenever you'll be ready you will kick some ass. Things like this can really take you back and once again realise what really is important in life  You're in my thoughts Jodi  I'll think happy thoughts for ya 

Btw, I got all the tests we talked about in PM done and hopefully that'll give me some answers. Thank you so much for your help, you really are *the* IM angel  We all learn so much from you sweetie and you really have a whole bunch of friends here who wants to be here for you. If you ever need to talk, you know I'm there


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank you very much Andrea.

Jenny, thank you so much sweetie.  You really have been a great friend.  Pm me and let me know how your tests came out when you get the results.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 12, 2004)

Jodi, just catching up. My dear you have been through alot. I am SO sorry to hear of this situation, but you are a very strong woman and I know that all will be better again in the end. Your health is sooooo sooo much more important than a competition. If the time comes again when you feel things are good enough then we all know your drive and hard work will still be there to hit stage once again. Until then take care of yourself the best you can and your certainly in my prayers, only wish you the very best!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 12, 2004)

I missed this post somehow.  I'm really sorry to hear about the bad news Jodi.  I hope everything goes well and you can get back to doing what you love soon.  Good luck and always feel free to vent to your IM buddies.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn, I am really sorry to hear this.  I know that you are a VERY strong woman, and everything will work out for the better.  Like Jill said, if you ever need anything, just ask   I havent prayed for a long time.... but I think I will start again, and you will be in my prayers.
-Jake


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you going to still post your eating/training??? I miss it.....I think Im speaking for many........

Hope you are feeling ok. Hopefully you will still be able to make it to the 'O'!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

Jen, Var and P   Thank you all so much.  

Jill - I'm feeling fine physcially thank you   I probably won't bother posting what I'm eating and lifting.  It would be a waste of time IMO.  I'm still in limbo as to what to do.  I started talking with TP today about it and looking for suggestions.  I think I'm just going to go on a maintenance program, still not sure yet if it will be carb cycling or maybe a 40/40/20    I've already added things like dairy back into my diet.  As a matter of fact I just came back from having coffee with Scott.  I had a SF Swiss Chocolate FF Latte


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Got any peanut butter in the house again, yet?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

No but I still eat peanuts every night


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I decided to open up this journal again.  I probably won't be posting meals and workouts and that wasn't the point of re-opening it.  

*1.*  I hate starting new journals *2.* Sometimes I have things I want to say about what's going on in life or maybe it's something I'm excited about or something I did or something I'm sad about or whatever the case is..........anyway, well I have no where to put it.  I don't want to just put it in someones elses journal or some random thread so I figured I needed a place to put my thoughts or events in my life. * 3.* I miss talking to some of you and PM's suck ass! LOL!

So now you guys and gals are stuck with my journal again except instead of reading what I'm doing in the gym you can read more about what I'm doing in life.  I know boring, ah well.  It's for me anyway, so there 

Read at your own risk because I have my moments of crankiness as most of you know.


----------



## Novo (Aug 8, 2004)

Excellent   

I'm a monkey for wanting to say hi to you and the boy with the skinny legs. Now I can do both


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

I missed this journal


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

Nice I was wondering about what happened to this thread. especially after reading about your planned refeed of trioplex bars!

Glad to be reading your journal once again.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks girls.  Actually I've developed this fascination with Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal lately.  That and Quaker Oh's are my favorites.  I'm finishing off a box that I opened earlier today right now.   I'm thinking a grilled ff cheese sandwich is next.

Damn, Novo..........FOOD WOMEN FOOD.........You just don't know what your missing 

I never made it to Hi-Health to pick up the Trioplex bars so that will be next weekend.  I did go out for breakfast this morning though and had Cinnamon Roll French Toast and a Blueberry Muffin 

I refeed twice a week but only one of the refeeds has bad foods   Funny thing is that I've actually lost 1/2" off thighs, 3/4" off waist and 1/2" off hips since maintaining, so I can't complain


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

What do you eat like the rest of the time??? Approx macros? No more c cycling?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't count.  I just eat.  I edited my post above.  I'm just maintaining.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Cereal w. LC Milk or Cottage Cheese sounds great for a refeed


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

Just eat??? Nice


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Refeeds are all about the carbs, not the protein.  I don't eat any additional protein on refeeds.  Just all carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just eat??? Nice


Just eat


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

So are you saying 1 meal a week would be a 'cheat' meal, and the other a re-feed being high carb, low fat, mod p?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Yup, that's what I do because I'm maintaining.  It's actually 2 days of refeeds but only 1 cheat meal on 1 day.


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

Cheat meals....  

How are you feeling physically? Any word about having surgery?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I feel fine thank you.  I have my biopsy next week.


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

I hope everything goes well. I would LIKE to meet you in Vegas this fall


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jill, Jodi looks great! 
Are you going to sleep in the hospital or you going home?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Jill, I should be there.  I better be there anyway 

Thanks Sara.  I don't know yet regarding the surgery.  The biopsy I'll be driving myself home immediately.  No biggie, well, except for the needle.  

Ok, enough talk about this please


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

let's talk about Trioplex bars


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

> Read at your own risk because I have my moments of crankiness as most of you know.



that is the only reason I read yuor journal


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

woohoooo!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I love following your journals!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks girls.  Actually I've developed this fascination with Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal lately.  That and Quaker Oh's are my favorites.  I'm finishing off a box that I opened earlier today right now.   I'm thinking a grilled ff cheese sandwich is next.
> 
> Damn, Novo..........FOOD WOMEN FOOD.........You just don't know what your missing
> 
> ...



Jodi...That cereal is addictive!!  Craig bought some at Sam's when I was getting ready for the Texas show.  OMG...I added a sm. handful to my salads!  Talk about yummy!  When I felt I was kinda dragging, in went the hand in the cereal box!   

Glad to see you opened your journal back up!  Don't worry about being cranky...we can blame that on being girls!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome back, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is the only reason I read yuor journal


Well then I'll be sure not to disappoint you


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> woohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jen, It won't be much of interest but he you are more than welcome to follow along


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...That cereal is addictive!!  Craig bought some at Sam's when I was getting ready for the Texas show.  OMG...I added a sm. handful to my salads!  Talk about yummy!  When I felt I was kinda dragging, in went the hand in the cereal box!
> 
> Glad to see you opened your journal back up!  Don't worry about being cranky...we can blame that on being girls!


I love that cereal.  I literally couldn't get enough.  My jaw was hurting eating that stuff but I had to have more and more and more   Oooohhhh Yeah!  Tummy is feeling all that fiber today   I should have just had more pancakes but NOOOOOOOOOOO, I had to eat entire box of colon blow.   

Speaking of cranky   I bought a jar of that PowerButter at GNC.  I never buy anything from GNC but that had this stuff on sale for 3.75 a jar and I've been wanting to try it.  So this morning at my desk here at work I open it and I need to stir all the oil before I eat it an refrigerate it.  I've stirred some pretty hard peanut butters before but this took the cake.  It was so hard it bent 2 spoons and 1 knife.  I kept trying to break it apart and splash, a bunch of that peanut butter oil went all over my shirt.  This was at 8AM this morning and I will now be stuck here at work all day with a big oil stain on my boob   I was so pissed I almost (notice _almost_, hey its pb  ) threw the entire jar away I was so mad!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

> I've stirred some pretty hard peanut butters before but this took the cake. It was so hard it bent 2 spoons and 1 knife. I kept trying to break it apart and splash, a bunch of that peanut butter oil went all over my shirt. This was at 8AM this morning and I will now be stuck here at work all day with a big oil stain on my boob  I was so pissed I almost (notice almost, hey its pb  ) threw the entire jar away I was so mad!



  sorry but that is just TOO funny!!! Happened to me once with some peanut butter  

sue PowerButter?


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm sorry about the PB  
But did you like the Powerbutter?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> sorry but that is just TOO funny!!! Happened to me once with some peanut butter
> 
> sue PowerButter?


People at work already think I'm weird enough.  Now this 

They don't understand why I eat the way I do and then they were questioning me actually stirring in all the oil in the PB saying stupid things like, "I thought you ate healthy?  That doesn't look too healthy with all that oil?"  I just wanted to scream STFU Please 

Sara, it's alright   I like regular natty PB much better.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

That powerbutter is like glue.  Sticks to the top of the mouth really bad.  Plus in the store where Craig works, itleaves a nasty little oil stain wherever they put it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

I hope it comes out of my shirt and bra  

It's not really worth the money and I'll stick with regular natty pb next time.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> People at work already think I'm weird enough.  Now this
> 
> They don't understand why I eat the way I do and then they were questioning me actually stirring in all the oil in the PB saying stupid things like, "I thought you ate healthy? That doesn't look too healthy with all that oil?" I just wanted to scream STFU Please
> 
> Sara, it's alright   I like regular natty PB much better.


 lmao.  you should bring in twinkies or something and tell them all its an incredible new diet and youre losing loads of fat.  then when they start scarfing down twinkies, you can just point and laugh


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> woohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This just gave me a headache..


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> People at work already think I'm weird enough.  Now this
> 
> They don't understand why I eat the way I do and then they were questioning me actually stirring in all the oil in the PB saying stupid things like, "I thought you ate healthy?  That doesn't look too healthy with all that oil?"  I just wanted to scream STFU Please
> 
> Sara, it's alright   I like regular natty PB much better.



We all weirdos here


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao.  you should bring in twinkies or something and tell them all its an incredible new diet and youre losing loads of fat.  then when they start scarfing down twinkies, you can just point and laugh


I work in an office of 35 women and 15 men.  They are all gluttons, every last one of them.  They have KK donuts every other day and bagels at least twice a week.  Ice cream parties all the time.  They are all overweight and or skinny fat.  They all think I'm crazy for eating the way I do.  All I hear is "You are so skinny why do you eat like that?"  It drives me absolutely crazy because I hear it at least once a day   One of these days I'm going to take their ice cream sandwich and shove it up their ass.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

When I was working, drug reps would always bring in lunch for everyone. The place was always filled with cookies, cake, donuts, and all sorts of leftovers. I just brought my lunch and occassionally baked them my rum cake and chocolate chip cookies and smiled....  ...cuz I'm such a nice goddamn person. lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> One of these days I'm going to take their ice cream sandwich and shove it up their ass.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> cuz I'm such a nice goddamn person.



Liar


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't want to talk about krispey creme and Del Taco, Rubio's  every morning


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

I never forced them to eat my yummy cookies or cakes....lol...they voluntarily wanted the lard slapped to their asses.


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

Im with Premier. I just burst out laughing Jodi.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I work in an office of 35 women and 15 men.  They are all gluttons, every last one of them.  They have KK donuts every other day and bagels at least twice a week.  Ice cream parties all the time.  They are all overweight and or skinny fat.  They all think I'm crazy for eating the way I do.  All I hear is "You are so skinny why do you eat like that?"  It drives me absolutely crazy because I hear it at least once a day   One of these days I'm going to take their ice cream sandwich and shove it up their ass.




I think this just made my day worthwhile!  Gawd I love it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

I did mention I'm cranky lately, right?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

I noticed... Seeing the whipping that intofitness23 just took


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

No, Aggies tit comment was good.    I hate people like her.    Why come on to a BB forum to insult women that lift weights?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

...to raise a little hell and start comotion. I say dont give in.  



Jodi we best start living off of plain celery(nope, no pb)..muscles gettting too manly and gross!


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

How many fish oil do you think Steve should be taking a day? With shakes ot meals? Oh ya, what time of day is best? Hes basically cutting now. Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Jill, I don't know.  What's his stats?  Anytime of day is fine.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Jodi, How are you doing today?


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey! Hes about 6Feet, 18??? pounds. Thanks again


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd say about 15 caps should be good.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hate my hair there. I look like such a tard with long hair. Good guess, close but no cigar. Poor Funky's journal, let's move this over to mine instead of whoring his up.


 It wasnt your hair i was looking at...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Well there wasn't much else to look at.  I can't beleive you actually like that picture   I look so awful.  Those pics in my gallery are the only 2 pics I have of Scott and I.  Seriously, we don't have any other pics together.  I suppose I should takes some more


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

15 a day? Great Jodi, much appreciated.


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

I like your hair short and long, you look hot either way. Geeze you are lucky your waist is soooooooo tiny!

What are your views on ladies using steroids? Its deff a given to be 'competitive' these days.


----------



## Novo (Aug 10, 2004)

Crikey woman, you surely don't look awful there. What you talkin 'bout Willis?? Hush now, dissing on your self


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like your hair short and long, you look hot either way. Geeze you are lucky your waist is soooooooo tiny!
> 
> What are your views on ladies using steroids? Its deff a given to be 'competitive' these days.


Tiny waist   I have a honking 28" waist.  It's huge for my body.  

My view on steroids.  Personally, I never would and never will touch them.  I respect their decision and never give it another thought.  I know a few women that do use but it doesn't bother me.  I would never compete against them because then I feel it would be an unfair competition.  It's their body, it's their decision.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Crikey woman, you surely don't look awful there. What you talkin 'bout Willis?? Hush now, dissing on your self


I don't like my hair long.  It makes me look older which is so funny because mycat said I looked old in my avi   I know I look better with short hair and I look younger too.  I also have a funny smile in that pic


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

I like your hair long.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

Ditto.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

me too  very perdy Jodi!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2004)

Glad to see this Journal back up.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

You guys and the long hair thing   Funky you saw me in person and you've seen the long hair pics before I chopped it.  You don't really think the long hair looks better do you?  It was a freaking rats nest 

Thanks Iain, except this journal won't be my standard journal.  This is just for me to chat or spit out what's on my mind


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

I think you look good either way.  But I just love long hair!!!!  I think it is hot.

you may need to be less muscular and less manly though.  what stupid comments people make


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

I know, my muscle is just gross, isn't it


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm trying to get "grosser" every day


----------



## Paynne (Aug 11, 2004)

Personlly I think short hair is sexy.  Depends on the person though.  Everybody likes something different  You look good both ways Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm trying to get "grosser" every day


Enough out of you Hank!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Personlly I think short hair is sexy.  Depends on the person though.  Everybody likes something different  You look good both ways Jodi.


Thanks Paynne - You don't know how true that comment you made about Depend on the Person is right now


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Enough out of you Hank!




  ohmygawd.  you made me spit water on my monitor...NOT very feminine behavior.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ohmygawd.  you made me spit water on my monitor...NOT very feminine behavior.


Well with my muscular legs how could you ever expect femininity out me


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You guys and the long hair thing   Funky you saw me in person and you've seen the long hair pics before I chopped it.  You don't really think the long hair looks better do you?  It was a freaking rats nest
> 
> Thanks Iain, except this journal won't be my standard journal.  This is just for me to chat or spit out what's on my mind




Looking good both ways 

So can I just start whoring up your thread with my bitchin'?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Why the hell not


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

Where is this post about women weight training?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Theres about 4 of them.  Training and open chat.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

One week today I leave for my sister's wedding in Boston.  I'm so excited.  My little baby sis is getting married.  I have 3 younger sisters but this one is my special sister.  She is my best friend, my athletic twin in the family and she means more than the world to me. 

I'm so happy for her.  She has the most amazing fiance' and they fit together like a glove.  I have never seen a couple so in tuned with each other and the love they share reminds me of my grandparents love of 57 years.  They are meant to be together and they shall be forever.  

Although I'm so happy and thrilled that they are finally going to be together forever I get tears of joy in my eyes thinking about them.  I feel silly because I'll be here at work thinking about the wedding next week and my eyes fill up with tears.  

Well, that's pretty much my thought for the day and probably for the entire upcoming week.  She is getting married at the Top of Hub at the Prudential Center in the evening.  It's a black and white wedding and its going to be so beautiful looking over the City of Boston.  Then its open bar


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

don't feel silly MY eyes got teary reading it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

Open bar Open 'cake' bar too??? Thats where Id be.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> don't feel silly MY eyes got teary reading it.


  I'm gonna be a mess at the wedding


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Geez Jodi, youre rackin up the frequent flier miles, eh? 

 And maybe the red sox will be in town this time...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, I already have a free trip but I can't use it.    The next time I go back east I won't be able to use it either because it will be a holiday.  Stupid airlines.  

There won't be anytime to see the sox   I am going to go see the Pat's vs. Cardinals game here in September though.  I'll probably be booed out for being the only Pat's fan


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

I was taking my fish oil tonight and I somehow bit down on it and it exploded in my mouth       I was so grossed out and it tasted so nasty   I will never do that on accident again EVER! 

Sara is actually buying the liquid fish oil to take.  I just could never get myself to do that and I think I would start gagging with the teaspoon full in my face.  The mental thought alone would make me want to puke.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Wuss..




I WOULD have puked


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was taking my fish oil tonight and I somehow bit down on it and it exploded in my mouth       I was so grossed out and it tasted so nasty   I will never do that on accident again EVER!
> 
> Sara is actually buying the liquid fish oil to take.  I just could never get myself to do that and I think I would start gagging with the teaspoon full in my face.  The mental thought alone would make me want to puke.


Well shit, I just opened a new bottle of Sesathin and it's the really watery nasty batch.   The taste ranks right up there with liquid clen (shudders). I swear to God, I have to chug tons of water after. I wish they could just make all the batches the same. Better yet, they need to get on the ball with those caps.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

I can handle it  I will get used to it after a while  
the only thing GNC don't leave the fish oil in the fridge.. it's out with the caps .. that might damage the fish oil??


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Sesathin?? what is that?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Sesathin?? what is that?



Made by Avant.

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/page.php?pageID=234


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks PreMier 
Fish Oil is better though


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

Eh not really. I've since reduced my fish oil from 9 caps a day to 3 because I take 2.5 ml of Sesathin 3x a day. Fish oil certainly is cheaper though. I was skeptical of Sesathin at first, but it got good reviews and appears to be working.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well shit, I just opened a new bottle of Sesathin and it's the really watery nasty batch.   The taste ranks right up there with liquid clen (shudders). I swear to God, I have to chug tons of water after. I wish they could just make all the batches the same. Better yet, they need to get on the ball with those caps.


OMG it is gross isn't it.  I have the nasty batch too   I shudder everytime I have to take it.  I've never liked the taste before and thought it looked like.........well, you know   but since this new batch it just plain rancid 



			
				Premier said:
			
		

> I WOULD have puked


I gagged and came damn close to puking.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

A combination of Fish oil and SesaThin is by far superior to anything else.  Sara, nobody fridgerates fish oil or flax oil.  Those that have it in the fridge put it in after its shipped to them.  It doesn't get shipped to them from the manufacturer cold.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG it is gross isn't it.  I have the nasty batch too   I shudder everytime I have to take it.  I've never liked the taste before and thought it looked like.........well, you know   but since this new batch it just plain rancid


Exactly, I never liked the taste to begin with, but this batch is disgusting. I literally gag even before I take it.    I have another bottle after this one. I hope it's not another nasty one.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

But why sprouts and other health stores Refrigerates their oils? and stores like GNC and Trader Joe's don't? what difference does it make?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Exactly, I never liked the taste to begin with, but this batch is disgusting. I literally gag even before I take it.    I have another bottle after this one. I hope it's not another nasty one.




Who was the one that loved it, and was practically licking it off the bottle?  Was that Mono?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Because they "think" they are doing good by it but why bother.  It won't go rancid until the bottle is opened.  Then it will go bad if it is not refridgerated.

Sara, you should consider SesaThin.  I think I'd give up whey protein before I give up my SesaThin now.  



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Exactly, I never liked the taste to begin with, but this batch is disgusting. I literally gag even before I take it.   I have another bottle after this one. I hope it's not another nasty one.


I have 3 bottles and they are all nasty.  I did put mine in the fridge and it helped with the rancid taste some.  Shake it......if it sounds super liquidy, its nasty


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who was the one that loved it, and was practically licking it off the bottle?  Was that Mono?


Novo    Her diet is so bland that I think ANYTHING to her would taste good right about now.

I'm sure you will catch this Novo


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who was the one that loved it, and was practically licking it off the bottle?  Was that Mono?


That would be correct.  

Oh wait, Novo? I thought it was Mono. Lol oh well, either way, that's just wrong.


----------



## Novo (Aug 11, 2004)

Too right Jodi - mention SesaThin and I come running, I loves it! But hey cheeky - I COOKED yesterday. In your honour it was cod, I think I used to read it in your journal when carb cycling? Look what you've turned me into, what if I start enjoying the kitchen   



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Eh not really. I've since reduced my fish oil from 9 caps a day to 3 because I take 2.5 ml of Sesathin 3x a day. Fish oil certainly is cheaper though. I was skeptical of Sesathin at first, but it got good reviews and appears to be working.


Interesting - isn't that double-standard-dose? Howcome? I tend to stick to 3 1/4 tsp and have halved my fishies ... what does everyone else do?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow.. that was fast.


----------



## Novo (Aug 11, 2004)

I am


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

I believe that is double the standard dose Novo.  I just figure it's "super fish oil." More can't hurt you, right?  Less fish oil caps to take too. lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Too right Jodi - mention SesaThin and I come running, I loves it! But hey cheeky - I COOKED yesterday. In your honour it was cod, I think I used to read it in your journal when carb cycling? Look what you've turned me into, what if I start enjoying the kitchen
> 
> Interesting - isn't that double-standard-dose? Howcome? I tend to stick to 3 1/4 tsp and have halved my fishies ... what does everyone else do?


  You trying to give me heart failure?  You cooked again?    I'm ever so proud of you my dear.   Your stomach must be in shock.  

Yup, I love fish   Cod is excellent but Halibut is my all time favorite.  I drool when I'm cooking halibut 

As far as the sesathin.  I take 3 servings a day (1/4 tsp) and 6 fishie


----------



## Novo (Aug 11, 2004)

and more SesaYum to enjoy! I might try upping the lovely stuff ... you're right, why not. Oh God, what will I do if I ever receive one of the "nasty" batches?? Thus far (touch wood), all have been perfect


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

Lol, it's not like it's HEAT or something.  I can't believe Carbchick took 12 at once.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> As far as the sesathin.  I take 3 servings a day (1/4 tsp) and 6 fishie


Exactly, I just upped the sesathin to 2.5 ml, 3x a day and take 3 fish. Almost the same thing.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> and more SesaYum to enjoy! I might try upping the lovely stuff ... you're right, why not. Oh God, what will I do if I ever receive one of the "nasty" batches?? Thus far (touch wood), all have been perfect


Your sick I tell ya sick   If I didn't know how good this stuff was for you I wouldn't take it because its so vial.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know how you do it, but you need to get yourself to bed. Midnight over there in AZ already.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

No, its only 11PM.  I'm on pacific time just like you 

However, I am off to bed now.  Goodnight all!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahhh gotcha. Have a good night Jodi.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi,
I'm just now reading through this and I feel bad because I haven't already. Just not enough time in a day to do everything I want. Sorry to hear about your lumps. I hope everything is better and I hope the surgery goes well. Bad timing as well for your comp. Sounds like my luck. Anyway, if anyone can handle it, you can! Have fun at your sister's wedding and have a safe trip.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks DG!  Nothing I can do about all this so I just got to get through it now.  We both know how that is 

I can't wait for my sis's wedding


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

Speaking of all this flat chested stuff   I went for my final fitting for the dress for my sister's wedding.  I have to put gel inserts in because my boobs are too small for the dress


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

lmao.  good excuse for when youre wondering if you should have that piece of wedding cake or not...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

Are you kidding, I'm going to indulge.    I don't care about the cake, its' Open Bar 

However, next week I HAVE to drop some water.  That dress is so damn tight and I'm going to be able to breath I need a little room.  

I'll post some pics of the wedding when I get back.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your sick I tell ya sick   If I didn't know how good this stuff was for you I wouldn't take it because its so vial.



I'm a wuss....I'm waiting for capsules/pill form.   



You better indulge at the wedding!    I know you're going to have a wonderful time.  Don't worry 'bout crying during the ceremony - you'll make up for it at the reception.   

I should probably put this in my own journal...but since you're letting us whore in here....

pssstttt  Jodi.... can I have permission to get just a little tiny bit drunk one day this weekend?  It has been SO long since I have and SO long since I've even wanted to - but I want to.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

The wedding is next weekend.  I leave Wednesday night and I'm taking an overnight flight out to NH.  I'm going to cry so much   but I just can't help it.  It's happy tears though. 

Of course getting drunk is ok every now and then   I am too tomorrow   I'm going down the river tubing with a 12 pack of beer   Oh and I bought 3 Trioplex bars to bring with me.  I got the PB Banana, PB Chip and Cinnamon Raisin one.  I never had that one before and it sounds like oatmeal cookies to me. 

BTW - This journals only purporse is to chat and let me spill my guts. 

Oh one more thing - I shipped that thing today, priority mail.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jodi...have you ever looked at those DDD bras?  I'm like OMG...why on earth would someone need all that extra weight?  Each cup could cover one ass cheek alone...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

DDD?  thats just scary. me and my teeny B's! LOL 

Jodi what kind of beer are you drinking? ....... I couldnt make it thorugh a 12 pack.. 6 more than does me  

let me know how that cinnamon raisin Trioplex bar is.. Im kind of afraid to try it... is the PB banana one any good? 

You better take lots of pics for us!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...have you ever looked at those DDD bras?  I'm like OMG...why on earth would someone need all that extra weight?  Each cup could cover one ass cheek alone...


 Imagine the back problems with those things hanging. Craig would be doing alot of adjustments if you had those things.  

I have a sister that is EXTREMELY overweight and she has bigger than DDD's I think


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> DDD?  thats just scary. me and my teeny B's! LOL
> 
> Jodi what kind of beer are you drinking? ....... I couldnt make it thorugh a 12 pack.. 6 more than does me
> 
> ...


I haven't decided on the beer.  I love stouts and microbrews but I can't really have those on the river.  I can only have cans so I'll probably just go with Miller Lite   I hate bud lite   12 pack I'll be feeling good but 6 would do nothing for me


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

Im a cheap drunk  ah well! less $$$! 

I tried MillerLite when I was in Texas... not too too bad.. Bud lite is gross. Corona would be the top of the list..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

If I could find Guinness around here in cans that's what I would take. 

Mmmmmm Guinness


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

They don't have Guinness in cans there?   Only bottles?  Oh...how about some Newcastle?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

the pb banana trioplex bars are SO good that i refuse to try the other flavors b/c they couldn't be better  

alrighty then - it's settled.  this weekend i'm going to drink my cheat instead of eating it!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ya'll are making me want beer now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They don't have Guinness in cans there?   Only bottles?  Oh...how about some Newcastle?


I can't find it anywhere   In NH they had them.

I never had Newcastle, is it a stout?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> the pb banana trioplex bars are SO good that i refuse to try the other flavors b/c they couldn't be better
> 
> alrighty then - it's settled.  this weekend i'm going to drink my cheat instead of eating it!


  Have fun 

I wish we could drink together.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

> the pb banana trioplex bars are SO good that i refuse to try the other flavors b/c they couldn't be better
> 
> alrighty then - it's settled. this weekend i'm going to drink my cheat instead of eating it!



EAT... DRINK and be merry  go with both! hehehe I would  and maybe will too!  

Ok now I have to try the pb naner' one! Dont try the coconut or pb choc chip!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

We are all going to be drunk eating Trioplex bars tomorrow


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We are all going to be drunk eating Trioplex bars tomorrow



 

I can rationalize just about anything...here's what I came up with:  my knee is better so next week I start cardio again.  somehow that entitles me to do this and not feel bad about it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

No guilt   As long as you are good most of the time then enjoying yourself once a week is perfectly acceptable


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I can't find it anywhere   In NH they had them.
> 
> I never had Newcastle, is it a stout?


I dunno...its a brown ale.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Have fun
> 
> I wish we could drink together.




Hmmm...we should plan a girls weekend with no boys.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...we should plan a girls weekend with no boys.


That would be so much fun.  There's always Vegas


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2004)

Protein Bars


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2004)

Yup, I had fun yesterday.  Lots of good food and beer.  We went to the drag races last night and drank more beer  

I had the cinnamon trioplex.  It wasn't very good.  They changed the taste of the trioplex bars and they are all pretty boring now


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

> I had the cinnamon trioplex. It wasn't very good. They changed the taste of the trioplex bars and they are all pretty boring now



I still like them


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 15, 2004)

I had fun food this weekend!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I still like them


I have to find a new kind of cheat bar.........these arn't worth it anymore 

I know, Cliff Bars


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I have to find a new kind of cheat bar.........these arn't worth it anymore
> 
> I know, Cliff Bars


 Whats the deal?  Are Detour's out of style now?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I had fun food this weekend!


What did you do?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Whats the deal?  Are Detour's out of style now?


With all the shit in Detour bars I'd rather just have a snickers   It's almost as healthy.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Ah come on... theyre not _that_ bad.  I ate 3 boxes a week last summer and only gained 25lbs.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

No thanks.  I wish someone would come out with a bar that had decent macros and still tasted good.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah... thats what i was trying to figure out a few months back.  I mean, if someone could just form protein powder into bars, we'd be set.  All you'd need is some sort of binder.  I tried experimenting with some stuff... but im awful in the kitchen.  After the second time i set off the fire alarm, i think i lost interest.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What did you do?


Fuddrucker's, Shipley donuts, Mexican Food, pkg. Dolly Madison powdered donuts w/ a Butterfinger bar, Sonic, and Chili's.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Go Jodie's Go!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't feel to bad

*All in 1 day*
Pishke's for Shrimp& Cheese omlette, banana foster pancakes and bisquits.
Tropical Smoothie bar for a smoothie and 3 cookies
2 Carmel Latte's
2 big bags of candy - 1 choc. covered cashew and the other choc covered almonds
2 Trioplex Bars
16 Beers - Mich Ultra 
Outback - Steak&Shrimp, Aussie Fries, mashed potatoes - Couple more beers

Not too shabby for 1 day


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Im pretty impressed with both of you.

If you come to the 'O' I'll challenge you to an eatinng contest!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

That O thing....Craig's "friend" Bobby wants to take us.   I don't know if I could handle being stuck with him for a whole weekend.   If we go...would ya'll PLEASE save me????
I can only stand so much of this person at one time.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes yes yes you should come Jodie. We can hang out together and eat.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That O thing....Craig's "friend" Bobby wants to take us.   I don't know if I could handle being stuck with him for a whole weekend.   If we go...would ya'll PLEASE save me????
> I can only stand so much of this person at one time.


Of course we can save you 

I'm still debating on whether to bring Scott or not so I might be going alone.  It's not really his thing and I'd hate for him to be so bored all weekend and he doesn't know anyone.  So I'm going to leave it up to him if he really wants to go or not.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

OMG....I would not be able to eat.  LOL  I think the other show I want to do would be two weeks later.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

OMG, I could never go to Vegas and be dieting


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

May have to Jodi if we go.  Wouldn't have a choice.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

What are the dates of your shows jodie?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG, I could never go to Vegas and be dieting



No, *YOU* couldn't.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 12 pack I'll be feeling good but 6 would do nothing for me


Damn woman!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No, *YOU* couldn't.


  Hey, I warned you how much I could eat before we met.  

You couldn't either


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi16 Beers - Mich Ultra :shrug:
- Couple more beers
QUOTE said:
			
		

> Note: Don't get in a drinking contest with Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

DG - They were only cans 

Now liquor, oh forget it.  I can only handle a few but beer is like water to me.  I'm still waiting for the day that Leah (w8lifter) and I can meet and drink beer together.  Oh what a rucus we would be


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't feel to bad
> 
> *All in 1 day*
> Pishke's for Shrimp& Cheese omlette, banana foster pancakes and bisquits.
> ...



Damn Jodi, I'm sooo proud of you


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodie - All the power to you.  I don't think I'd have the self control.

LOL @ Iain - It's amazing I stay fairly lean.  Sometimes I shock myself


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are the dates of your shows jodie?


Jill...should be Oct. 16th, and Nov. 13th


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 16, 2004)

i didn't enjoy my trioplex bar nearly as much as the first time.    the thrill is gone i guess.  (but i DID enjoy my Bacardi Black Cherry whatever they are  )


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i didn't enjoy my trioplex bar nearly as much as the first time.    the thrill is gone i guess.  (but i DID enjoy my Bacardi Black Cherry whatever they are  )


What were those Cherry things?

I'm going to switch to cliff bars


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Cliff bars are good but not enough protein or calories.  I would have to eat 5 of them to consider it a meal.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 16, 2004)

It's a very wussy drink but I like it - a lot.    Also comes in raspberry ("razz") lemon and orange.  Those aren't low carb (but I don't really care since I'm cheating when I have 'em)  Black cherry just sounded the most appealing. 

****************************************************************

Bacardi Silver Low-Carb Black Cherry debuts
June 8 - New Product

Anheuser-Busch today introduced Bacardi Silver Low Carb Black Cherry, a new low-carb malt beverage that blends "sweet and tangy black cherries with a hint of vanilla." The beverage contains 2.6 grams of carbs, 96 calories and is 4 percent alcohol by volume.

"Bacardi Silver Low Carb Black Cherry creates a subtly sweet, tangy, and delicious black cherry flavored finish," said Don Meyer, director of New Products, Anheuser-Busch. 

Bacardi Silver Low Carb Black Cherry, which began hitting stores June 1, will be available in six-packs of 12-oz. bottles.

***************************************************************


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cliff bars are good but not enough protein or calories.  I would have to eat 5 of them to consider it a meal.


  I wouldn't be eating them for the protein or cals.  I just want a good tasting snack bar.  

Those sound good NG


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Screw that then....may as well eat a snickers and some candy corn.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

No.....I want a bar that I can take with me for day long bike rides that won't melt in 110 degree weather.  That's why I thought the trioplex at first but they just don't appeal to me so I think I'll just go with cliff bar now unless you know of a better one.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

What about Jay Rob Protein bars?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't know


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

what about payday bars??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

What about em?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Mmmm... i want a milky way now.  I havent had one of those in 5 or 6 years...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What about em?




Nothing, they are just good.  You should eat one of those on your bike rides.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Won't that melt in my backpack?

I need something with high carbs.  You guys should see the rides we go on.  I'll post a pic of our last ride.  We had fun.  It was a full day trip and this was only 30 miles from my house   It's so beautiful


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

This is Apache Lake.  This was last weekends day trip.  Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

*Bike Ride*

This is FishCreek Point which was before Apache Lake.  All this only 30 miles from my house.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

This is great!!!


----------



## Nate (Aug 17, 2004)

powerbars?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

Damn Jodi,  That looks amazing!!!

I loved it when I was in Neveda for some work,  But Arizona looks Awesome.

I need to find a job there, and then convince the wife it would be a good thing


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

That scenery is friggin awesome!  I'd love to live out there (so long as i can still get a fast internet connection and theres a good gym nearby  ).


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Now you all know why I love it here so much   I have a view of the Superstition Mountains right from my house.  I can bike ride to so many beautiful locations


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

I went to the chiropractor last week to have some things checked out.  After an xray he found a 19mm hip rotation.    He thinks I did it squatting but told me not to stop squatting.  I remember last year when I was complaining about some hip pain/rolling while squatting   I'm not squatting that heavy anymore but OMG does it ever feel weird now.  I'm still going for adjustments but I squatted last night (light of course) and it felt like jello, but firm jello


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Jodi  But I know you will be ok
You are a tough one


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

It doesn't hurt or anything it just feels funny.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

Whats a hip rotation?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a right external rotation of Ilium at 19mm   You could see it in my xray's.  It was freaky looking.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Woohoo I leave tomorrow night for the wedding   I can't wait to see my family again.  I get so homesick so these short visits every other month or so really helps.  

I'm so happy Scott is able to come with me.  They like him alot from what they know of him but they don't see Scott often enough to really get to know him.  This will be a nice opportunity for them all to get to know each other a little better.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

You have fun there  
But we going to miss you here


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi, silly question... are chiros doctors? 

Have fun at the wedding... I envy you, I am so far ( god what was I thinking coming all the way ..) I get to see my folks like once a year for 2 weeks!


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

*Maamoul Cocktail Dates*
Mamoul. Paste made of semolina, wheat flour, butter ghee, yeast, sugar, water, , invert sugar, whole milk powder, stuffed with dates.
In Lebanon, the dates maamoul sweets are very much consumed during Easter


http://www.buylebanese.com/browse.asp?subcat=4

Jodi, What you think of this? 

*Halawa bi Festok * (Pistachio Halawa)
Sugar, ground sesame seeds, citric acid, pistachios. For breakfast and dessert. Also called halva
http://www.buylebanese.com/browse.asp?subcat=15

Mom bought three containers of this type of Halava


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

What about them?  Not acceptable for eating everyday but during a cheat is fine.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jodi, silly question... are chiros doctors?
> 
> Have fun at the wedding... I envy you, I am so far ( god what was I thinking coming all the way ..) I get to see my folks like once a year for 2 weeks!


Thanks dalila    I will have fun.  That must be hard being so far away from home   I'm sure you enjoy every moment you get to spend with them though when you do see them.  Quality time is more important than quantity. 

Visiting my family ever few months has really helped me.  I've moved several times away from my home state but always move back because I miss them so much.  This time I seem to be much happier with my move.  The funny thing is that its even further than I've ever been.


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

I know what you mean, sometimes one just clicks with the place, the people and the lifestye in that particular place. I love being in Malaysia we just clicked.. but still, being 18,000 km away from my family sucks! I try to look at that thru rosie glasses though, and I tell myself, hey, at least when I visit no one expects me to wash dishes LOL!


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What about them?  Not acceptable for eating everyday but during a cheat is fine.



I know they not acceptable for eating everyday.. Do you like any of these for one of your' cheat meal?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I know they not acceptable for eating everyday.. Do you like any of these for one of your' cheat meal?


  Oh, I don't know Sara, I'd have to try it first.  Your very sweet and thank you but please don't buy me anything.  That last dessert you got me was great but it took a while to finish


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, sometimes one just clicks with the place, the people and the lifestye in that particular place. I love being in Malaysia we just clicked.. but still, being 18,000 km away from my family sucks! I try to look at that thru rosie glasses though, and I tell myself, hey, at least when I visit no one expects me to wash dishes LOL!


  I hear ya. 

When do you typically visit?

I've always wanted to live here so for me, it's become home and I enjoy the weather and my environment very much


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I just want you to try it


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 17, 2004)

I think I found a possible food for you to eat during long bike rides. I haven't personally tried it, but it won't melt. http://www.balance.com/products/default.asp
It's the Balance Bar Gold Mix.  Just a thought.
And btw, go crazy at the wedding's open bar.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I just want you to try it


Thank you Sara..........how about a small amount only please


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I think I found a possible food for you to eat during long bike rides. I haven't personally tried it, but it won't melt. http://www.balance.com/products/default.asp
> It's the Balance Bar Gold Mix.  Just a thought.
> And btw, go crazy at the wedding's open bar.


  Open Bar    This is going to be alot of fun 

That Go mix looks yummy   I'll try it, thanks Aggies.  They show a Balance Outdoor bar on the site too that says its not coated.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 17, 2004)

No prob. You're going to have a great time at the wedding. Make sure you have boxes and boxes of Kleenex. lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Every female member of the family will have a supply in their purses.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thank you Sara..........how about a small amount only please



What kind? ]
I can't give you small amount.. it has to be 1 full container


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

No, please Sara.  No container.  How about you just take a small amount of the 2nd one from your mom.  Really, I can't eat a whole container so please don't


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

You not going to eat the whole container in one day.. it will last you at least 2 months
It's a small container, not as big as the one you see in the link I sent you


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Do you really think I can leave sweets in my house and not eat it all?    You're funny.  Sweets don't last long with me.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

You need to share with your bodyfriend


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hear ya.
> 
> When do you typically visit?
> 
> I've always wanted to live here so for me, it's become home and I enjoy the weather and my environment very much



My typical visits are very atypical!  Meaning once a year whenever work decides to slow down.. could be august (yay, I never get enough of summer), or december ( which is a nightmare coz I am not used to bad winters anymore).

This year I am saving my leave to go for an extra long visit in january - I'll be an aunt for the first time!!   Who's getting married in your family? I love weddings!! Heck I love any excuse to party!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

Have fun in bean town.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> My typical visits are very atypical!  Meaning once a year whenever work decides to slow down.. could be august (yay, I never get enough of summer), or december ( which is a nightmare coz I am not used to bad winters anymore).
> 
> This year I am saving my leave to go for an extra long visit in january - I'll be an aunt for the first time!!   Who's getting married in your family? I love weddings!! Heck I love any excuse to party!


Where are you originally from?

  Congrats on being an Aunt.  I have 2 nieces that are just complete dolls.  They are so much fun and I can't wait to see them


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Have fun in bean town.


Mmmmmmmmm.........Makes me want some of those Boston Baked Bean Candies


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm out of here.  Have a great week.


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Where are you originally from?
> 
> Congrats on being an Aunt.  I have 2 nieces that are just complete dolls.  They are so much fun and I can't wait to see them



I am from Balkans, former Yugoslavia, but I've been in Asia half of my life, and I think now I feel more at home here. So much has changed over there anyway, not the place I remember.  

And yeah kids are precious! I pray that everythign goes Okay though, I am gonna spoil that little one rotten!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm out of here.  Have a great week.



Have fun sweetie!!! and come back safe


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm the SAME way, I can not have sweets in my house, ESPECIALLY ice cream


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Enjoy the open bar, ooooops I mean the wedding!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2004)

Have a Good one Jodi!  Have a Few Drinks for us.


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

Jodi, Hope you having a great time  we miss you here


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone, unfortunately I'm back.

I had a great time with my family and the wedding was PERFECT.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Guilty as charged Jodi....All I had to do was click on your avatar and would have found your journal 

I hope you had a wonderful time and I am really glad that you are around here to punish those who eat protein bars  

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL - No worries


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome Back Jodi!  Hope you had a good time! 

How did the weddding go?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Welcome Back Jodi!  Hope you had a good time!
> 
> How did the weddding go?


The wedding was so wonderful.  Everything was perfect.    They truly are the most magnificant couple I have ever seen.  They are perfect for each other and I have never seen so much romance and love as I see with them.  Makes me cry thinking about it.  

Yes, I cried my heart out at the ceremony.  I was fine until it was my turn to walk down the aisle.  As I was walking down, I saw Shawn (my sister's husband) with tears in his eyes patiently awaiting to see his bride.  That was were I lost I lost it and glad I had tissues with me.  I made sure I wore waterproof mascara   The ceremony was beautiful and the reception was alot of fun.  I have over 200 pics on my digi cam.  I have to load them onto my PC tonight but I'll post a couple sometime this week.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

Im glad you are back. Did you eat lotsa treats?

I was at Costco last night, and bought fish oil, except the Kirkland brand has been replaced with a brand called "health balance". And the lable says salmon and wild fish oils. 1000mg. 300 capsules for around $10-15. Are these ok? Are these the ones you were talking about? Or am I better off to get the omega 3-6-9 ones?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Jill, they are fine.  That is the brand I buy. They are buy Webber Naturals and Bottled for Costco.  I emailed them to verify the EPAHA ratio it was 180:120.  It is the cheapest I can find in Canada.

Jodi,  That is great that everything went well.  Happy that you had a good time


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes Jill, as Iain said, those are fine.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

Should it say webber naturals anywhere on the container?


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Jodi and Id!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Should it say webber naturals anywhere on the container?




On the bottom of the bottle it will say manufactured for Costco Canada by wn pharmacueticals


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Waterproof mascara LOL

Welcome back, welcome back.


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome Back! I'm so glad you had a great time!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Here are some wedding pics.

Yes, I am wasted in these pics   It was open bar, what do you expect 

#1 - Me & my Aunt 
#2 - Grampa and I
#3 - My Grandparents and I
#4 - My Nieces and I during the rehersal
#5 - Scott & I


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Here are some of the bride.   She is sooooo beautiful.

Pic 1 is of Kristie & Grampa.  The other 2 are her and her husband.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

You look gorgeous Jodi!!! So does the bride! I love your necklace!

Is that the granny who feeds you nuts???


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Jodi!
Welcome back! I'm glad you had so much fun. It makes me want to go see my family on the east coast too. You and your sister look just beautiful in the pics. I bet it was very happily emotional.   

I take trail mix on my long bike rides: lots of different kinds of nuts, dried fruits, dried coconut, no candy. Love it! Also do Luna bars, they have certain kinds that aren't coated. Clif bars are good too, I see you already use those. I lived on those when I rode my bike across Oregon, I ate about 3 a day in addition to 4 meals. Plus I'd get up in the middle of the night starving and have a Clif bar in the tent with me to eat.     Didn't have them for a long time after that, but I've just started eating them again. I like to give them to my daughter since they're all natural and very portable .


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

Jodi You look so beautiful!!! Love the dress  
The bride is so pretty and also love her dress  
But grandpa is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Jodi you really look great  .  That dress definitely does justice to you...congrats...
G'night.....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome back!  

You look BEAUTIFUL in those pics!!!   

love the dress, and we have a similar neckalace pendant!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Jodi!!   You look gorgeous in those pictures!! Scott's a lucky man


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow Jodi, you look very beautiful..love the dress!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone but I don't think I look that great.  I was holding so much water from all the junk food I ate   The dress is awsome though.  It's a regular evening dress so I can definately wear it again.

My sister just looks so damn gorgeous.  I did her hair 

Yes Jill, that's the Gram that feeds me lots of mixed nuts and lots of other junk food like homemade pies and cookies.  She made one of my favorites while I was there  ........Pecan Pie and Apple Pie, how could I resist.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome back Jodi! Glad you had a great time. 
You look lovely.................(you have boobs!)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

No I don't, it's the dress.  It plays make believe and squishes you together.  I like that dress


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No I don't, it's the dress.  It plays make believe and squishes you together.  I like that dress



Yes, we girls, LOVE that kind of dress...ok, well so do the guys


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Yes, we girls, LOVE that kind of dress...ok, well so do the guys


Yes we do, it makes it look like I actually have boobs.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

My Baba gave Steve and I an apple pie the other day....We ate the whole thing.......at once!  (with icecream )


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

What's a Baba?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

I got the permission from the Doctor to start a mini-cut.  I gained a few pounds in NH and reached 128 again   So the next week to 2 weeks I will post my meals.  It makes me feel accountable when I am cutting and less likely to cheat.

I'll be carb cycling H/N/L/N 

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
1 C. Veggies

Meal 2:
30G Protein
6 Fish
Sesathin

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Lemon Juice & Olive Oil
Sesathin

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Broccoli
2 Fish

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Nuts
Sesathin


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout

No laughing   I've been forced to decrease my weights and I don't like it but I have no choice. 

Chest/Bi's

3 DB Chest Press:  45x15, 45x15, 45x12
3 HS Incline:  85x15, 85x15, 85x12
3 Push Ups:  22, 18, 15
3 EZ Bar Curl:  50x14, 50x12, 50x10
3 Hammer Grip Curls:  25x12, 25x10, 25x8
2 Hercules Curls:  30x15, 30x12, 30x10


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What's a Baba?


Whats a Baba???  Shes my granny, in Ukrainian.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No I don't, it's the dress.  It plays make believe and squishes you together.  I like that dress


LOL Well I guess you have to have something to squish together  
Tis a nice dress! I'm sure you enjoyed the getaway and party!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

You and your sister look gorgeous!!!! Both you and Scott, and your sister and Shawn make VERY cute couples!!!! 

(your turn next..   )


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Dave   I did have a great time.

GREEKY! For Shame!   Don't be talking like that.  You just hush it now, I will hear none of that.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi, you are *beautiful* !!! Wow, you look so great honey  Love the dress! And you and Scott look so happy together


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Muhahaha! I love being evil 







Nah.. I am really an


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jodi, you are *beautiful* !!! Wow, you look so great honey  Love the dress! And you and Scott look so happy together


Thanks Jenny   We are happy.

I love the pic of me and my Grampa and of both my grandparents.  They are truley the best


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone but I don't think I look that great. I was holding so much water from all the junk food I ate  The dress is awsome though. It's a regular evening dress so I can definately wear it again.
> 
> My sister just looks so damn gorgeous. I did her hair
> 
> Yes Jill, that's the Gram that feeds me lots of mixed nuts and lots of other junk food like homemade pies and cookies. She made one of my favorites while I was there  ........Pecan Pie and Apple Pie, how could I resist.


Jodi,

If I say that you looked good in the photos, then damn it, you looked good in the photos, don't be putting yourself down, that's all I need now....   
I hope you really enjoyed the pies.  Nothing like homemade.  I failed to tell you, I also cook and make homade stuff  .  It's a hobby of mine...now that I think of it, what fatty doesn't cook?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Tony but normally I don't look that puffy and soft.  My bicep veins were even showing before I went to NH.  Then Gram fed me   I hold water so quickly and easily and I bloat really fast.  That's why I said I don't look all that great.  I'm not saying I look bad, just soft and I don't like the soft look for me.  

I'm not a former fatty for no reason.  I cook TOO well unfortunately


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Tony but normally I don't look that puffy and soft. My bicep veins were even showing before I went to NH. Then Gram fed me  I hold water so quickly and easily and I bloat really fast. That's why I said I don't look all that great. I'm not saying I look bad, just soft and I don't like the soft look for me.
> 
> I'm not a former fatty for no reason. I cook TOO well unfortunately


Next time I'll just come over there and....no wait, you'll probably beat me up, I am still soft and I bruise easily....
Never mind, I said nothing.... 

By the way, everything so far seems to be working well with my diet.  I have to tell you, the only thing that I am having trouble with, real trouble is my meals.  I am finding it so hard to make 5 meals, let alone 6.  Don't worry, I am not close to giving up here, just had to tell you....By the way, if I haven't done so already, thank you .....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2004)

You have a beautiful smile. 

Welcome back.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 25, 2004)

JODI! What a beautiful happy family you have!

I think you look great, and like you said awesome dress! thank God its not this puffy pink nightmare!   you can wear that dress again and it is hot!   

Im happy you got to spend some time with your grandparents, they truly are the best. Im going to spend the next 4 days with mine, before I leave for school. Family is just a special thing

and your sis's hair? looks amazing!

congrats to her!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you NT.

 Lakergirl, I'm so glad my sister would never pick out such a nasty dress.  She was a considerate bride in all aspects.  Thank you, btw, family is the best.  I just wished they would move to AZ with me


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

I hate doing legs these days, it's so depressing.  

Until this _issue _ is resolved, I won't be training til failure.  I need to keep things light and just lift to maintain the muscle I have.

3 Squats:  155x15, 155x15, 155x12
3 Leg Press:  270x15, 270x15, 270x15
3 Toe Press:  270x15, 270x15, 270x15
2 Leg Ext:  85x15, 85x12
3 Lying Leg Curl:  85x15, 85x15, 85x10
3 SLDL:  105x15, 105x15, 105x15

Cardio:  Ran 3 miles in the AM.

Meals - Low Carb Day
Meal 1
30G Protein
6 Fish

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Green Beans

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Olive Oil
Sesathin
3/4 C. Oats
1 LC Tortilla
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
5 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
3/4 C. Brown Rice
1/2 Apple
1 Slice Sprouted WG Bread
SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
Sesathin
1 oz. Nuts


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

I know it must be depressing hon, hell I am not 1/3 as strong as you, and I was badly depressed when they told me to work out only with baby weights for months to come! But then I decided to look at it differently and said well I am happy to be able to do at least something. Thank God it wasn't worse... 

When are you doing the biopsy? Or have you done it already?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Biopsy was last week and its benign as suspected.  I just want all this to be over now so I can get on with things.  All this waiting sucks ass!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Since its benign, what are your options?


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi it was just a cyst, was it? So you planning on taking it out soon? That should be fairly simple procedure right?

When I went of my breast ultrasound ( I was fine thank God), the dr. told me a story of a woman who had breast implants and came to do a mammogram. The nurse couldnt see the scars as it was done thru the armpits, and asked her several times if she had implants done ( there is a diff. procedure for breasts with implants), and our vain pot still maintained her breasts were natural... went she went for the mammo it punctured her implant and she was rushed to the OT!! Some people really!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Since its benign, what are your options?


I'm still having surgery next month.  Because of its continuous growth it has to be removed.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jodi it was just a cyst, was it? So you planning on taking it out soon? That should be fairly simple procedure right?
> 
> When I went of my breast ultrasound ( I was fine thank God), the dr. told me a story of a woman who had breast implants and came to do a mammogram. The nurse couldnt see the scars as it was done thru the armpits, and asked her several times if she had implants done ( there is a diff. procedure for breasts with implants), and our vain pot still maintained her breasts were natural... went she went for the mammo it punctured her implant and she was rushed to the OT!! Some people really!


  OMG why are people so dumb.

It's outpatient surgery so I'll be home that day unless there is complications.


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG why are people so dumb.
> 
> It's outpatient surgery so I'll be home that day unless there is complications.



I am sure it's gona be fine Jodi, I have a couple of friends who had it done, and it's apparently very quick and problem -free, even in Malaysia!! LOL Doctors here are..... well the majority is...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I am sure it's gona be fine Jodi, I have a couple of friends who had it done, and it's apparently very quick and problem -free, even in Malaysia!! LOL Doctors here are..... well the majority is...


I know I will be, it's still a bit scary though  

I don't know what I'm more afraid of, the surgery or losing muscle because I can't workout after the surgery


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Hams are quite sore today  

I couldn't run this morning so I'll probably go for a bike ride this afternoon.  Once fall comes around I'll be able to bike ALOT more


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't know what I'm more afraid of, the surgery or losing muscle because I can't workout after the surgery


You scared.................pfffttt! Right.........  
Remember muscle has great memory so you will be back to normal before you even realize it! Just hang in there!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

I know but it sucks losing when it's so hard to build it.

BTW - Even if I don't express my emotions online much doesn't mean I'm not scared, I am.


----------



## Novo (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi? I think if _anyone_ said there weren't nervous going into surgery they would be fooling themselves ... and probably doing themselves no favors in doing so. I would be scared, and it sure isn't something to look forward to. It sucks.

But? It also puts the whole sorry business to bed once and for all - I'm guessing it can't have been much fun always having it around, even if only at the back of your mind? And then you can leap back into building anything you've lost with gusto ... which I'm kinda sure you will 

At least when the crap comes along in life, if nothing else it makes it even sweeter when you emerge on the other side. And you will hon, eventually stronger than ever.


----------



## dalila (Aug 26, 2004)

Well said Novo. Once its all over Jodi you'll be in an even better state  of mind to BB. How long will you be unable to workout? But don't rush, give yourself enough time to recover properly.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know but it sucks losing when it's so hard to build it.
> 
> BTW - Even if I don't express my emotions online much doesn't mean I'm not scared, I am.


Hi Jodi,

I had no idea what you were going thru.  I am so sorry that you have to go thru this.  So, surgery ah?  Listen, you are a strong young woman.  I know for a fact that you will come thru like a champ.
Look at you and what you have done.  Of course you are scared, how could you not?  I would be too and I don't scare easy.
Listen, the most I can do is say a little prayer and hope that all goes as planned.
Be good and be strong.  I know you'll come back stronger and more motivated


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Jodi? I think if _anyone_ said there weren't nervous going into surgery they would be fooling themselves ... and probably doing themselves no favors in doing so. I would be scared, and it sure isn't something to look forward to. It sucks.
> 
> But? It also puts the whole sorry business to bed once and for all - I'm guessing it can't have been much fun always having it around, even if only at the back of your mind? And then you can leap back into building anything you've lost with gusto ... which I'm kinda sure you will
> 
> At least when the crap comes along in life, if nothing else it makes it even sweeter when you emerge on the other side. And you will hon, eventually stronger than ever.


Thanks Novo   I guess it natural to be nervous.  

Now when are we going for beer dammit


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Well said Novo. Once its all over Jodi you'll be in an even better state  of mind to BB. How long will you be unable to workout? But don't rush, give yourself enough time to recover properly.


Don't know yet.    I guess I have to wait til I get the ok from the doctor after the surgery.  I imagine within 3-4 weeks I would be able to start with the pink db's   but no chest.  Gradually increase from there   She is already stressing to not over do it now,  she is going to all over me after the surgery   I know my meals will be all screwed up too.  I WILL be eating healthy because I can't afford to do otherwise with no exercise but it probably won't be as many meals as I'd like.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi,
> 
> I had no idea what you were going thru.  I am so sorry that you have to go thru this.  So, surgery ah?  Listen, you are a strong young woman.  I know for a fact that you will come thru like a champ.
> Look at you and what you have done.  Of course you are scared, how could you not?  I would be too and I don't scare easy.
> ...


Tony, you really are a great person inside and out.  You are the best cheerleader and always giving moral support to everyone.  Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 26, 2004)

*Good Luck.*

Hey Jodi, 

I just wanted to offer my support. I can not imagine it is easy for you to face the surgery - It would be such an emotional and physical shock and you are dealing with it remarkably well.

I s'pose you can only be glad that the growth is benign and hope that it is all over with quickly so you can get back into the gym as soon as possible.

I wish you luck with the procedure....


----------



## Novo (Aug 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Now when are we going for beer dammit


I know already!! I really need to get me on a plane ... and I could, let's face it, nothing stopping me   

But oh it could get messy, I've read about your beer legs - you'd drink me under the table (still, at least you're strong enough to carry me home!)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you Emma   I think the hardest part now is waiting an entire month for my surgery   They sure do drag this out 

Novo, you grab the wine, I'll grab the beer (or martini's) and we'll have a cheery ol' time


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Yesterday Meals

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
Green Beans
FF Cheese
1 Sesathin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
6 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Parmesean Cheese

Meal 4:
1 Turkey Burger
Broccoli
FF Cheese
1 SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1 oz. Nuts
1 SesaThin


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Back Workout:

3 WG Pullups:  8xBW, 7xBW, 7xBW
3 Rack Pulls:  155x15, 155x12, 155x10
3 TBar Row:  55x15, 55x12, 55x10
3 1 Arm HS Pulldown, w8 per side:  65x15, 65x12, 65x10
3 HyperExt:  25x15, 25x15, 25x15

Cardio:  20 min. Jog


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Tony, you really are a great person inside and out. You are the best cheerleader and always giving moral support to everyone. Thank you so much for your kind words


Gosh, if I could help you even an iota of how much you have helped for me, I would feel fullfilled.  The most I can do is that, trying to motivate and help you keep your mental health and sanity. 
When my daughter has a boo boo, I go up to her and give her a big hug and kiss her boo boo and she smiles. Think of a big 250 pound guy (me) giving you a BEAR HUG and then have your beau kiss the boo boo for you. You'll feel better.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Too cute.  Thanks Tony 

I was going to make tomorrow my off day but have decided to make it today instead so I changed around my days and made today a low carb day and tomorrow will be a high carb day.  That will be better anyway because Scott and I are biking tomorrow and I'll want to bring some Cliff Bars with me anyway


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Are cliff bars that good?  I think if i ever eat bars again im gonna have to go back to my old friend Mr. Detour.  It's just so damn tasty. 

 Awesome rack pulls btw.  155x15... wtf is your max on those??  It's gotta be over 300.


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

Detour


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Are cliff bars that good?  I think if i ever eat bars again im gonna have to go back to my old friend Mr. Detour.  It's just so damn tasty.
> 
> Awesome rack pulls btw.  155x15... wtf is your max on those??  It's gotta be over 300.


Normally 185x8 but I'm sure it's gone down some now.

YES - Cliff Bars are the BEST!  Nothing beats the taste of a cliff bar, not even trioplex or detour.  Mmmmmm Cliff Bars


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

STRONG JODI!  

Hmmmm I have never tried a cliff bar.. better than trioplex? I need to try one now  

have a GREAT time biking with Scott today!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

Cliff Bars are an energy bars not really protein bars IMO with only 12G P.  Full of carbs and not much protein, the fat is much lower than a trioplex though.  They are yummy but not meant to be a part of regular healthy diet!


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi  
Cliff bars are good for refeeds!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Good Morning Jodi
> Cliff bars are good for refeeds!!


 oh man, time to start thinking of a good refeed diet...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

I think today is going to be a refeed more than a high carb day   Tonight I'm going out for seafood though   So there will be very little carbs there.


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

Tell us all about it


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

What?


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

Your refeed


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

I don't know yet?  I don't plan it, I just eat.


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

Tell us after you eat it


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey you, have a great time riding today.....
I was soo looking forward to trying those bars....dang it  

Just passing thru!!!!!


Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey you, have a great time riding today.....
> I was soo looking forward to trying those bars....dang it
> 
> Just passing thru!!!!!
> ...


None of those bars for you Tony, sorry


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals

Meal 1:
30G Protein
3 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
3 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Kidney Beans
Romaine
ACV/Lemon Juice
Sprinkle Parm Cheese
1/2 Apple
Sesthin

Meal 4:
Turkey Meatloaf
Oats
Green Beans
SesaThin
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Peanuts
Sesathin


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2004)

I decided to workout yesterday after all just because I already had my gym bag with me and I was driving by it.  

Yesterday's Shoulders/Tri's

3 Clean & Press:  60x12, 55x12, 55x12  (man, I'm getting weak  )
3 Cable Lateral Raise:  20x12, 15x15, 15x12
3 Upright Rows:  50x12, 45x12, 45x12
3 DBCG:  40x15, 40x12, 40x10
3 Bench Dips:  45x20, 45x20, 45x20
3 Kickbacks:  20x12, 15x15, 15x15

No Cardio


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday's Meals
> 
> 
> Meal 3:
> ...



mmm meal 3 sounds yummy!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey wonder woman! 

I hope you're having a wonderful weekend! I know this is a hard time for you honey and I hope you can feel the support from us here, cause we're all here for ya. Of course I can only speak for myself, but I know that everyone here would agree 
How's the weather in AZ right now? Super hot? It's pretty darn hot here! Justin and I are going hiking in the mountains this afternoon, it's going to be great!
I'm thinking of ya!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Good morning Jodi!   

Are you an avid mountain biker like I?  Do you and your honey bunny have good trails up there?  Are you both extreme bikers (do tricks, clear logs etc) or scenic bikers? 

Nice diet btw, very clean!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey wonder woman!
> 
> I hope you're having a wonderful weekend! I know this is a hard time for you honey and I hope you can feel the support from us here, cause we're all here for ya. Of course I can only speak for myself, but I know that everyone here would agree
> How's the weather in AZ right now? Super hot? It's pretty darn hot here! Justin and I are going hiking in the mountains this afternoon, it's going to be great!
> I'm thinking of ya!!


Thanks for you support Jenny 

It's nice and warm here.   I don't find it unbearably hot at all, I love the heat 

I hope you enjoyed your hike.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Jodi!
> 
> Are you an avid mountain biker like I?  Do you and your honey bunny have good trails up there?  Are you both extreme bikers (do tricks, clear logs etc) or scenic bikers?
> 
> Nice diet btw, very clean!


Hi Velvet.

Avid?  I'm trying LOL!  I don't do tricks just scenic biker.  Lots of trails including at all different difficulty levels but not an extreme biker by any means.  I biked alot in NH and then gave my bike to my sister when I moved to AZ and I missed it so much.  So Scott bought me a new Specialized for my Bday and I've been glued to the seat since  

Check my journal out a few pages back, we have some AWESOME trails here and the most beautiful sceneries.  I do love it here


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

Velvet ... page 12!  That is some awesome scenery you get to ride in Jodi!  We have to travel about 4 hours to get scenery like that


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This is Apache Lake.  This was last weekends day trip.  Isn't it beautiful?



WOW!  OMG, I would LOVE to bike that!!!  But I might crash into trees while my sight is occupied by the gorgeous scenery!  I'm lucky in that I have a huge national park on Lake Ontario about a 5 min bike ride from my place.  Best place to go to get away from your troubles.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet.
> 
> Avid?  I'm trying LOL!  I don't do tricks just scenic biker.  Lots of trails including at all different difficulty levels but not an extreme biker by any means.  I biked alot in NH and then gave my bike to my sister when I moved to AZ and I missed it so much.  So Scott bought me a new Specialized for my Bday and I've been glued to the seat since
> 
> Check my journal out a few pages back, we have some AWESOME trails here and the most beautiful sceneries.  I do love it here



Funny, now that I read this...I'm having memories of Leah's site.  You were just contemplating moving out to be with Steve...guess you did it eh?  You go girl..love is a beautiful thing...especially if it comes with scenery


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

You mean Scott?   Yeah, I moved here the very end of last year and without regret


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You mean Scott?   Yeah, I moved here the very end of last year and without regret



   whoopsie, sorry, OK then, who here has a Steve...lol  Sapphire?

Glad you hear you both are doing really well!  ah, there's hope for the rest of us lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals: No Carb Day

Meal 1
Egg White Omlette
FF Cheese 
Broccoli & Mushrooms
Olive Oil
SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish

Meal 3:
Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Olive Oil
Parm Cheese
SesaThin

Meal 4:
30G Protein
3 Fish

Meal 5:
1C. 1% CC
1 oz. Cashews
SesaThin


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> whoopsie, sorry, OK then, who here has a Steve...lol  Sapphire?
> 
> Glad you hear you both are doing really well!  ah, there's hope for the rest of us lol


 
Jodi - Scott
Sapph - Chris
*Jill - Steve*


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 30, 2004)

NT has it all figured out!   

how do u ever keep up?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

I pay attention to certain journals.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

NT is a journal whole


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Today's Meals

Meal 1:
30G Protein
Oats
1/2 Apple
SesaThin
3 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
Cucumber
3 Fish

Meal 3:
Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Olive Oil
SesaThin

Meal 4:
Burritos
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
LC Tortilla
FF Refried Beans
Lettuce/Tomato/FF Cheese
1/2 Apple
SesaThin

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% CC
1 oz. Cashews


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Today's Workout:  Chest/Bi's

3 DB Incline Press:  35x15, 35x12, 35x10
3 BB Flat Bench:  95x8, 95x8, 95x8
3 Pec Deck:  85x15, 85x12, 85x10
3 Cable Curl:  60x15, 60x12
3 Hammer Curls:  20x15, 20x12, 20x10
2 Concentration Curls:  20x12, 20x10


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

I like your new avi Jodi.  Killer whites


----------



## Novo (Aug 30, 2004)

I SOOOO want your chest! 95x8 is going light for you, nuts


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like your new avi Jodi.  Killer whites


Thanks PreMier   It's my drunk smile 



			
				Novo said:
			
		

> I SOOOO want your chest! 95x8 is going light for you, nuts



B Cup or C Cup and I'll trade ya 

Actually 95 was feeling a bit heavy so I kept the reps low so I wouldn't hit failure


----------



## Novo (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, you've done it now! I claim B (you know, ish  ) ... so how do we arrange the trade?!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, now I know of a way to get you to come to Vegas 

How's UD2 doing for you?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jodi - Scott
> Sapph - Chris
> *Jill - Steve*



ha ha, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

I just reserved my room at the Luxor for Olympia weekend 

Holy shit that wasn't cheap.  Prices are climbing.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just reserved my room at the Luxor for Olympia weekend
> 
> Holy shit that wasn't cheap.  Prices are climbing.




really, damn, I better get my tickets soon then.


----------



## Novo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, now I know of a way to get you to come to Vegas
> 
> How's UD2 doing for you?


Vegas - martinis and misbehaving with you, AND I get a chest that presses the 50's like they're beer cans? Perfect   

UD2 is going pretty well actually; it's making for an interesting change-up if nothing else. Strength is good, bf seems fine (I found a baby ab vein Jodi, I was so chuffed, I've never seen such a thing before!), and the carb loads ... remind me how much fun eating can really be! 

So, to mix things up for a short while? Pretty good. Need to plan what comes next!


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just reserved my room at the Luxor for Olympia weekend
> 
> Holy shit that wasn't cheap.  Prices are climbing.



We are staying at an average hotel.... Id rather spend the extra $$$$ on shopping.  Have you bought tickets to the O yet???

Oh ya, I challenge you to a meal eating contest....(must contain sugar)That is if you are up for it.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 31, 2004)

PPssstttttttttt.......My co. has a corp apt. there.  hehe.   So if Craig and I go...who will pick us up from the apartment complex?   I can't go with Bobby...I'd punch him in the face.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, you guys will have so much fun.  Next year for me     They usually have a big to-do down at our local sports watering hole for Olympia weekend!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just reserved my room at the Luxor for Olympia weekend
> 
> Holy shit that wasn't cheap. Prices are climbing.


hey Jodi,

It is so cool that ya'll get to go to the Olympia.  The Luxor is actually a cool looking hotel.  I hope you got one of the rooms that you go up in their funky sideways elevator.  Las Vegas is a paradise not just for gamblers but everyone else.
Enjoy so that I can do so vicariously thru you.  When you have little children you only take one trip a year if at all (My 3 day trip to NYC).  
Have a great day....Great AVI by the way.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Vegas - martinis and misbehaving with you, AND I get a chest that presses the 50's like they're beer cans? Perfect
> 
> UD2 is going pretty well actually; it's making for an interesting change-up if nothing else. Strength is good, bf seems fine (I found a baby ab vein Jodi, I was so chuffed, I've never seen such a thing before!), and the carb loads ... remind me how much fun eating can really be!
> 
> So, to mix things up for a short while? Pretty good. Need to plan what comes next!


 on the Ab vein.  Those findings are fun.  I'm sure you will see alot more too.  Sounds like the diet is working well for you.  I haven't read his book yet   I've read all his others but just haven't got to that one yet.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> We are staying at an average hotel.... Id rather spend the extra $$$$ on shopping.  Have you bought tickets to the O yet???
> 
> Oh ya, I challenge you to a meal eating contest....(must contain sugar)That is if you are up for it.


I probably won't be going to they Olympia and I don't shop much.  I'm weird but I find shopping kind of boring   I'd much rather spend my money and go to a Vegas show.  Scott is going afterall so we definately need to see a show.  I also just want to see the Olympia Women both bodybuilding and figure but that's free with an Expo ticket.  The Expo is fun.

If you really want to challenge me to an eating contest you don't have any idea what you are up against.  I put HUGE grown men to shame


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> PPssstttttttttt.......My co. has a corp apt. there.  hehe.   So if Craig and I go...who will pick us up from the apartment complex?   I can't go with Bobby...I'd punch him in the face.


Cool - I'll have my car with me because I'll be driving up from AZ.  So if you and Craig want to join us all I'd be happy to come and get you.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> hey Jodi,
> 
> It is so cool that ya'll get to go to the Olympia.  The Luxor is actually a cool looking hotel.  I hope you got one of the rooms that you go up in their funky sideways elevator.  Las Vegas is a paradise not just for gamblers but everyone else.
> Enjoy so that I can do so vicariously thru you.  When you have little children you only take one trip a year if at all (My 3 day trip to NYC).
> Have a great day....Great AVI by the way.....


A bunch of us went last year and we had alot of fun   I'm looking forward to this year again


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> A bunch of us went last year and we had alot of fun   I'm looking forward to this year again




Gonna get wild


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

You guys are lucky!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Gonna get wild


I hope you get to stick around longer this year


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hope you get to stick around longer this year




I hope to go for a hole week this time!!!!!

LOOK OUT!!  P-funk is going to be butt ass naked in the pool at Mandalay Bay!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Go Funky 

I'm only going Thursday - Sunday this year


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Go Funky
> 
> I'm only going Thursday - Sunday this year




Nice, yeah I hope to go for the week but I might go wed.-sun because I am thinking about saving up some $$ to go to Brazil for New Years Eve!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

i swear on all that is holy i'm going next year. 

love your avi jodi!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i swear on all that is holy i'm going next year.
> 
> love your avi jodi!


Oh, I'll convince my wife to go next year....
I mean, I did take her to see Celine Dion at the Palace last year    

No, I wasn't trying to earn points that time, she was preggo and I was being nice....
But now, all is fair game.  I can use that to my advantage...Muhahaha


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

celine dion?  you're set.  no way can she deny you after you went through that in the name of love.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> celine dion? you're set. no way can she deny you after you went through that in the name of love.


   

It was hell I tell ya', HELL........


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It was hell I tell ya', HELL........


My sympathies.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nice, yeah I hope to go for the week but I might go wed.-sun because I am thinking about saving up some $$ to go to Brazil for New Years Eve!!!



Gonna drop in on Vieope aye?  I think I will go to Japan


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I probably won't be going to they Olympia and I don't shop much.  I'm weird but I find shopping kind of boring   I'd much rather spend my money and go to a Vegas show.  Scott is going afterall so we definately need to see a show.  I also just want to see the Olympia Women both bodybuilding and figure but that's free with an Expo ticket.  The Expo is fun.
> 
> If you really want to challenge me to an eating contest you don't have any idea what you are up against.  I put HUGE grown men to shame



The womens is Free with an expo ticket???  Ive already bought the womens tickets...  How much are the expo tickets?? WHere do you buy em?

Oh ya that eating contest, make sure you bring some 'adjustable waist band' pants, you'll need em up against me!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

don't worry jill - you didn't blow your money if you want to see the contests.  jodi means you can see the actual women themselves during the expo.


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Jodi!    I've read your OJ for the first time today, and just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> don't worry jill - you didn't blow your money if you want to see the contests.  jodi means you can see the actual women themselves during the expo.


 No you can actually go to the women's judging show with the purchase of an Expo ticket which is $10.00   The judging shows are much better than the evening shows.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi!    I've read your OJ for the first time today, and just wanted to say hi.


Hello


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No you can actually go to the women's judging show with the purchase of an Expo ticket which is $10.00   The judging shows are much better than the evening shows.



Holy shit!  Little random local shows charge more than that for predjuging.  That's so cool!  Sorry for the bad info Jill.  Obviously I had no idea


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No you can actually go to the women's judging show with the purchase of an Expo ticket which is $10.00   The judging shows are much better than the evening shows.


WHAT??? shit


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

You didn't see that on their website?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Today's Meals

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
Stir fry Veggies
FF Cheese
SesaThin

Meal 2:
30G Protein
3 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Olive Oil
Parm Cheese

Meal 4:
Chicken Basil Sausage - Low Fat and no nitrates 
Peas & Carrots 
SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
3 Fish
SesaThin


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Today's Workout:  Legs

3 Leg Ext:  85x15, 85x15, 85x15
3 1 Legged Leg Press:  140x15, 140x15, 140x12
3 Hack Squat:  160x15, 160x15, 160x15
3 Toe Press:  90x15, 90x15, 90x15
3 SLDL:  100x15, 100x15, 100x15
3 Lying Leg Curls:  65x15, 65x15, 65x15
3 Glute Press thingy:  85x15, 85x15, 85x15


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw nothing anywhere about 'expo' tickets, except just recently in the new Muscle and Fitness. Just checked my tickets and they are for the night show(womens) at 7pm.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the pre-judge better because you get better seats and you see the women at their best performance.  The pre show is where the judging is done so the night so is just for money and glitz.  Pre show is where the hard works shines through IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I like the pre-judge better because you get better seats and you see the women at their best performance.  The pre show is where the judging is done so the night so is just for money and glitz.  Pre show is where the hard works shines through IMO.




pre-judging is were you see them compete.  The night show is just that, a show.  the contest is really won/decided at pre-judging.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh ya that eating contest, make sure you bring some 'adjustable waist band' pants, you'll need em up against me!



Be careful Jill ... when Jodie says she can put HUGE men to shame, she's not kidding.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll eat more than both of you combined


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

I only found 1 other person that can keep up with me and that was Leslie.  We ate the same amount and it was alot.  Mind you she is also 9 or 10 inches taller than me and 40 pounds more so pound for pound I still ate more than her. 

That is so sad that I can eat like that and really wish I didn't have this kind of appetite


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as you control your weight/body, I don't see anything wrong with eating as you do.  Do you gain weight/body fat quickly?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

You met me and saw me, that is my typical size/weight when I'm not dieting.  

For some reason I just don't like the fact that I can sit down and eat more than most people


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

If I'm not paranoid all the time. I think I can eat like just you


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You met me and saw me, that is my typical size/weight when I'm not dieting.
> 
> For some reason I just don't like the fact that I can sit down and eat more than most people



I did so    Then it's more a physiological thing rather than a physical thing for you ... got it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's what it is.  I don't ever let myself gain too much weight except when I'm bulking and even then I monitor fat gain and make sure I'm mostly only gaining muscle.

When you saw me is when I was starting to bulk and I don't think I carry much excess weight.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope ... I thought you looked exceptional.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 1, 2004)

Psstt...I think I might have the same appeite as Jodi.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

I like to eat lots.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks NT, I just don't ever want to lose the ability to keep my weight in control.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like to eat lots.



I don't.  I wish I could just be satisfied with normal portions.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks NT, I just don't ever want to lose the ability to keep my weight in control.



I think you're much like me in that respect ... you don't really gain weight quickly but that's because you choose not to let it happen.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

I like to eat lots, I dont like it that i like to eats lots, get it? 

Im with you on the normal portion size for sure.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Psstt...I think I might have the same appeite as Jodi.


It's a good thing we can control it.  Could you imagine the kind of grocery bills we'd have


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's a good thing we can control it.  Could you imagine the kind of grocery bills we'd have



Or how enormous you would be?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 1, 2004)

OMG..both would be scary


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

OMG my head is still spinning from finding out how many beers Jodi can down!!  Girl, you put any guy I know to shame!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> OMG my head is still spinning from finding out how many beers Jodi can down!!  Girl, you put any guy I know to shame!!


  I know a female that can outdrink me in beer anyday.  

Someday Leah and I will drink beer together


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know a female that can outdrink me in beer anyday.
> 
> Someday Leah and I will drink beer together



Girls rule!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I like the pre-judge better because you get better seats and you see the women at their best performance.  The pre show is where the judging is done so the night so is just for money and glitz.  Pre show is where the hard works shines through IMO.




Ya, I agree, and it's not so dark so you can see the competitors better!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know a female that can outdrink me in beer anyday.
> 
> Someday Leah and I will drink beer together



you're going to need a designated driver.  me me me


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> you're going to need a designated driver.  me me me


You better drink with us


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

good point.  we'll call a cab.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Maybe next year I can get both of you to Vegas and then we won't need to call a cab.

Oh man, imagine the trouble that we could cause


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone know of any CHEAP flights?   The ones on SW are $600 for the two of us.  The complex in Vegas has us pencilled in for those dates but damn flights are HIGH!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

What airport, Houston?  What days do you want to travel?

Try America West.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 2, 2004)

Oct. 28-Nov. 1.  Either airport.  I live between them.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Less than 2 weeks after my surgery, I'm running the 5K for Breast Cancer here in Phoenix, I just signed up.   It won't be my best 3 miles but I'll make it regardless.  I see it as perfect timing, which is why I want to do it.  My doctor thinks I'm on drugs


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Less than 2 weeks after my surgery, I'm running the 5K for Breast Cancer here in Phoenix, I just signed up.   It won't be my best 3 miles but I'll make it regardless.  I see it as perfect timing, which is why I want to do it.  My doctor thinks I'm on drugs


 That is a great idea Jodi - I can't think of anything better to do.

Even if you stumble over the finish the next morning I would imagine it will be an excellent cleansing exercise (kind of like kicking this whole icky experience in the butt and saying "HA! Take that! I beat you you peice of crap - You can't stop me!!). It should be worth every second!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 3, 2004)

When's that gonna be Jodi? 
As long as it safe for you to run so soon OK? 

And errr you gotta start sleeping earlier if you gonna run that race!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Less than 2 weeks after my surgery, I'm running the 5K for Breast Cancer here in Phoenix, I just signed up.   It won't be my best 3 miles but I'll make it regardless.  I see it as perfect timing, which is why I want to do it.  My doctor thinks I'm on drugs




That's soooo awesome Jodi!  If you PM me an address, I'll sponsor you on your run!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's soooo awesome Jodi!  If you PM me an address, I'll sponsor you on your run!!!


I will too ... my wife and daughter are running a similar one here.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is a great idea Jodi - I can't think of anything better to do.
> 
> Even if you stumble over the finish the next morning I would imagine it will be an excellent cleansing exercise (kind of like kicking this whole icky experience in the butt and saying "HA! Take that! I beat you you peice of crap - You can't stop me!!). It should be worth every second!!


  That's exactly how I felt when I chose to run it.  It's only 3.1 miles which I run 3-4 times a week right now but I'm sure it will be a bit harder then.  

This is sort of like a sweet ending to this mess and moving on with my life.  'm just thankful that I don't and didn't have to go through all the pain and suffering that women go through when they do have malignant tumors.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> When's that gonna be Jodi?
> As long as it safe for you to run so soon OK?
> 
> And errr you gotta start sleeping earlier if you gonna run that race!!


October 3rd is the race.  My doctor said it shouldn't be a problem but I will be more exhausted after the run that I usually am.  Right now I'm only doing 9 min miles.  I'm not a speedy run by anymeans but I don't expect to be able to even do that on this day.

BTW - I'm on pacific time.  It was only 11PM when I posted


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you Velvet and NT 

That's very nice of you both.  

I plan on hitting up my gym and work.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

My mother-in-law had breat cancer ... she's been in remission for probably 6 years now.  She lost her hair, had to take the kemo treatments.  But being as strong as she is, she made it look easier than it was.  

Glad you didn't have to do battle with it either ... but I know you'd be much like mother-in-law ... you'd kick the hell out of it as you do everything else.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't know how I'd handle being in her situation.  I hope everything works out for her.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals

High Carb Day

Meal 1:
30G Protein
Oats
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Green Beans
2 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV/Olive oil
Kidney Beans
Parm Cheese
1/2 Apple
SesaThin

Meal 4:
Turkey Taco's
WW Tortilla's
FF Refried Beans
Brown Rice
Lettuce/Tomato
Salsa
SesaThin

Meal 5:
30G Protein
4 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Yesterday's Workout:  Back

3 WG Pullups:  BWx9, BWx8, BWx7
3 TBar Row:  45x15, 45x15, 45x15
3 1 Arm DB Row:  35x15, 35x15, 35x15
3 HS 1 Arm Pulldowns:  70x15, 70x15, 70x12
3 Hyper Ext:  25x15, 25x15, 25x15

Cardio:  3 miles @ 9 min. miles


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Less than 2 weeks after my surgery, I'm running the 5K for Breast Cancer here in Phoenix, I just signed up.   It won't be my best 3 miles but I'll make it regardless.  I see it as perfect timing, which is why I want to do it.  My doctor thinks I'm on drugs



Sounds like fun! I wish I can join


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday's Workout:  Back
> Cardio:  3 miles @ 9 min. miles



You mean you ran 3 miles and took you only 9 minutes?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 3, 2004)

No, she ran 3 miles at a pace that would take her 9 minutes to run one mile.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 3, 2004)

Therefore, it took her around 27 min. to run 3 miles.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Jodi.....If we go to the O, would you save me from Bobby?   Ya know, go do girl stuff?????


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

lmfao, Jodi, i didnt know you could run a 3 minute mile! 

 It's too bad work was too hectic for you to make it to the olympics this year.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Therefore, it took her around 27 min. to run 3 miles.


Thanks - I knew someone was gonna say something about that. 

Mono - Now that would be amazing if I could run that   I'm lucky I can run a mile in 9 mins.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi.....If we go to the O, would you save me from Bobby?   Ya know, go do girl stuff?????


  Of course.  Isn't Craig coming too?  Scott is going to be with me.  He's in for a shocker when he see's everyone eat.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Today's meal started good..............BUT...............Then we decided to hit a new Chinese Buffet.   It was alright,   I'm not a big fan of Chinese food and would prefer Italian or Mexican anyday over it.


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

Me and a buffet, not a good idea


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

It was too greasy and nasty to really eat alot.  I don't care for fried food and mainly stuck with chow mein & low mein noodles.  Nothing special.  

Now the buffets in Vegas...............I must have scared poor Dante last year


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

Ya, Im not big on chineese either.  Greasy is right. Id rather visit a dessert buffet for a cheat!

How many plates are we talkin at the vegas buffet?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm good for 4 plates EASILY and that doesn't include dessert.  

  OMFG, I have a problem!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 4, 2004)

Pfft... lighweight.  You havent seen gluttony untill youve seen an ex-fatty at a buffet.  We have years of training on how to stuff as much food as possible into our cavernous guts... plus we have such unique skills as "food pyramiding" and "plate stacking," which lets us put inordinate amounts of food on those tiny buffet plates.

 I need to get to Vegas one of these years to share my secrets of obesity.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Jodi,


Diet has sucked, workout has been good (Well not really with weights, but shutters   ).
We are stuck in my house bored and dark....No you sicko, there's a couple of kids here too and they don't feel like sleeping much  
Anyway, just passing by to say hi.  I'll catch up with your journal after this blows over (literally)....
Many hugs.....Hope all is well...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Pfft... lighweight.  You havent seen gluttony untill youve seen an ex-fatty at a buffet.  We have years of training on how to stuff as much food as possible into our cavernous guts... plus we have such unique skills as "food pyramiding" and "plate stacking," which lets us put inordinate amounts of food on those tiny buffet plates.
> 
> I need to get to Vegas one of these years to share my secrets of obesity.


Ummmm..........yeah, you seem to forget I'm an ex-fatty too   I know all the tricks.   Especially when it comes to the dessert tray.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi,
> 
> 
> Diet has sucked, workout has been good (Well not really with weights, but shutters   ).
> ...


Hi Tony 

Stay safe and don't worry things will come back to normal when this all passes by.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2004)

Friday's Workout was Shoulders
Saturday's Workout was Arms

Sunday and Monday off


----------



## dalila (Sep 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ummmm..........yeah, you seem to forget I'm an ex-fatty too   I know all the tricks.   Especially when it comes to the dessert tray.



Jodi I cant believe you used to be fat!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2004)

No you are not seeing pics but yes I was a BIG fatty.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is the women that works out at my gym that I've mentioned before.  She told me the other day she just finished her site.  I'm excited for her.   She is such a nice person.  Although she has more muscularity than I wish to achieve, she is very inspiring and encourages everyone to be the best they can be and to give it their all.  Seeing her workout is simply amazing.

http://www.christinesabo.com/


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning Jodi!  Did you have a great weekend?  Counting down the days till Vegas?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow ... that lady has packed on some serious muscle.  It would be very cool to have someone of her caliber working out at our gym!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Jodi!  Did you have a great weekend?  Counting down the days till Vegas?


Hi Velvet

It would have been nice but I got called into work yesterday   We had some network issues that had to be resolved before today or the business wouldn't have been running.  So I spent all day at work   So much for a nice long weekend.

I hope you had a nice weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... that lady has packed on some serious muscle.  It would be very cool to have someone of her caliber working out at our gym!


She sure has.  She looks great.  It's so cool listening to her stories on competing.  She's been competing in just bodybuilding for over 10 years now.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

wow! that girl from your gym is unbelievable!

can I ask a stupid question? I really dont understand this.. so im just going to ask. Why/how are her veins sticking out like that.. for exmple in the gallery, the picture of her in the red, like wow. Ive always seen the veins like that, but it kinda scares me to that degree. I think its AMAZING, but like you said, I wouldnt want that physique for me!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 7, 2004)

wow it must be so inspirational (stroke utterly DESTROYING) to be at the same gym as that lady. 
Jodi what is your training split just now? I noticed you are doing shoulders, arms in separate sessions ... 
I don't know why, but reading 'Cardio: 3 miles running' in your journal still seems kinda odd    ... and that's a great thing to do, the run for charity


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi.....I am pretty sure we are gonna make the O!  America West has the cheapest flights, we'll get those tomorrow.  Got the apartment scheduled, gotta find a hook up with a rental car now.    

Lakergirl....when the bodyfat gets low low, the veins show easier.  Plus if you eat carbs they tend to pop out more when you haven't had the carbs.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Here is the women that works out at my gym that I've mentioned before. She told me the other day she just finished her site. I'm excited for her.  She is such a nice person. Although she has more muscularity than I wish to achieve, she is very inspiring and encourages everyone to be the best they can be and to give it their all. Seeing her workout is simply amazing.
> 
> http://www.christinesabo.com/


 jesus.  is she on gear?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> jesus.  is she on gear?


Just a lil........


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just a lil........


  lol, well, i figure it's better to ask then assume... people get offended pretty easily over that stuff


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Damn, with forearms like hers, I bet she has killer "grip strength"


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> wow! that girl from your gym is unbelievable!
> 
> can I ask a stupid question? I really dont understand this.. so im just going to ask. Why/how are her veins sticking out like that.. for exmple in the gallery, the picture of her in the red, like wow. Ive always seen the veins like that, but it kinda scares me to that degree. I think its AMAZING, but like you said, I wouldnt want that physique for me!!


Just as Jodie said, the leaner bodyfat the more they come out.  Also, when someone is competeting you want the veins to comes.  Vascularity is a good thing on stage.  People drink regular coca cola or red wine to help bring out vascularity before they go on stage.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi.....I am pretty sure we are gonna make the O!  America West has the cheapest flights, we'll get those tomorrow.  Got the apartment scheduled, gotta find a hook up with a rental car now.
> 
> Lakergirl....when the bodyfat gets low low, the veins show easier.  Plus if you eat carbs they tend to pop out more when you haven't had the carbs.


  Cool beans!  Do you want to go to the day spa with me at the Luxor?  It's awsome and not too expensive either.  You know girly things


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> wow it must be so inspirational (stroke utterly DESTROYING) to be at the same gym as that lady.
> Jodi what is your training split just now? I noticed you are doing shoulders, arms in separate sessions ...
> I don't know why, but reading 'Cardio: 3 miles running' in your journal still seems kinda odd    ... and that's a great thing to do, the run for charity


She is inspirational.  I don't care about the steroids or that some may find her too muscular.  Talking with her and watching her work so hard is great motivation.  

LOL @ the cardio.  It seems odd that I actually enjoy doing it


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey, i wasnt knockin' her for the gear... i'm mr. chemical, remember? 

 Can you get me a free membership to her website?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> jesus.  is she on gear?


I've never discussed it with her but its obvious she does.  It doesn't bother me because she still has to work hard and its her decision to do as she wishes.  She is achieving her goals and will soon be pro at the rate she is going.  I give her credit for all these years of trying and never giving up.  10 years of competing and trying over and over again is very inspiring.  As I said above, she is a great motivator in the gym and she always smiling and takes the time to talk to people.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, with forearms like hers, I bet she has killer "grip strength"



I love her delts


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you know the side affects of steroids, and why they make you look so manly?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you know the side affects of steroids, and why they make you look so manly?


Because it plays with your hormones.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

I bet its the GH that she uses that makes her look "manly"  Also your putting testosterone into your body, the male hormone.  So something is bound to change.  There are better boards with a wider female base, that uses steroids than IM, if you want to learn.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey, i wasnt knockin' her for the gear... i'm mr. chemical, remember?
> 
> Can you get me a free membership to her website?


  I doubt it 

I never said you were knockin'.  You know my thoughts on steroids, at least you better   Steroides are not for me and I will never use them but I feel its a personal choice and I'd never look down upon those that do.  I just don't want to have to compete against them because then I feel its an unfair and you are no longer comparing apples to apple.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet its the GH that she uses that makes her look "manly"  Also your putting testosterone into your body, the male hormone.  So something is bound to change.  There are better boards with a wider female base, that uses steroids than IM, if you want to learn.


www.femininemuscle.com

I haven't been there in a long time.  I think I'll go check it out.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey, i wasnt knockin' her for the gear... i'm mr. chemical, remember?
> 
> Can you get me a free membership to her website?


Monolith is in lust..or is it love?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Cool beans!  Do you want to go to the day spa with me at the Luxor?  It's awsome and not too expensive either.  You know girly things


Jodi...that sounds like fun!  I would love too.   We can send the boys to play at the boys only bar.  LOL


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks for the info guys! I dont think my bf will ever be that low! so i dont think I have anything to worry about!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...that sounds like fun!  I would love too.   We can send the boys to play at the boys only bar.  LOL


  Scott will be glad to hang around the guys I'm sure.  Give him a few beers and he's all set and will go with the flow


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Scott will be glad to hang around the guys I'm sure.  Give him a few beers and he's all set and will go with the flow



Hahah Jodi, this sound so familiar... I am aways like " lets go shopping" and he is all grumpy and then I say, I can leave you in the sports bar in the mall and pick you up when I am done, and then I get this huuuuuge smile LOL!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Craig likes to shop.  LOL  I don't.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't care for shopping either unless its grocery shopping.  

Dalila - You say sports bar or titty bar and they are ready to go


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't care for shopping either unless its grocery shopping.



Jodi, Jodi, you are so hilarious!!  The way you talk about food I think if you were ever to visit me I would seriously consider buying AND STOCKINg up another fridge!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh and I forgot to say.. we don't have titty bars in Malaysia, it's illegal!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jodi, Jodi, you are so hilarious!!  The way you talk about food I think if you were ever to visit me I would seriously consider buying AND STOCKINg up another fridge!!


You might have to 

I do love grocery shopping though.  Actually I only go late at night when nobody is there.  Then I take my time and read everything sometimes finding new things etc.  I plan out my meals as I'm shopping so to make sure I have all the ingredients 

 No titty bars in Maylasia?  I'm surprised.


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You might have to
> 
> I do love grocery shopping though.  Actually I only go late at night when nobody is there.  Then I take my time and read everything sometimes finding new things etc.  I plan out my meals as I'm shopping so to make sure I have all the ingredients
> 
> No titty bars in Maylasia?  I'm surprised.



Hehehe it's the weirdest country you'll find around.. some things are so taboo, and others that are so taboo elsewhere are normal here!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Is prostitution legal there?


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is prostitution legal there?



No but it's very present!! Homosexualism is also illegal but it's overwhelmingly present, that's why I say it's kinda strange country. Oh yeah, oral sex is illegal too!! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Crazy asians!  Is your bf asian?


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Crazy asians!  Is your bf asian?



LOL Premy, I would't say they are crazy, it's just that the underlying traditions are very strong here, but at the same time gobalisation is leaving a huge mark as well, and when those two get mixed together you have this hodge-podge of liberal norms that have to go undeground because the tradition won't allow them... It will be a while before they can deal with it all..

Yups, my BF is Indian -Malaysian. 

Jodi, I am sorry we got a little comfy in your journal girl! There, you are welcome to whore in mine too!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

> Jodi, I am sorry we got a little comfy in your journal girl! There, you are welcome to whore in mine too!


It's all good


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> www.femininemuscle.com
> 
> I haven't been there in a long time.  I think I'll go check it out.




I dont care for that place!    


dang that girl from your gym is some kinda something else!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...that sounds like fun!  I would love too.   We can send the boys to play at the boys only bar.  LOL



That sounds fabulous ladies!  Have a great time being girly!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I dont care for that place!
> 
> 
> dang that girl from your gym is some kinda something else!!


I know how you feel, I'm not a fan of that place either Jen.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, I'm not a fan of that place either Jen.


Why?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Do you want to go to the day spa with me at the Luxor?  It's awsome and not too expensive either.



How much is it?  I thought it was quite expensive last year.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Why?


I'd rather keep my opinions to myself instead of possibly making any enemies or getting flamed.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How much is it?  I thought it was quite expensive last year.


I paid $45.00 last year for a full body scrub/massage for 1/2 hour and was able to use the spa, gym and a few other things.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'd rather keep my opinions to myself instead of possibly making any enemies or getting flamed.


Fair enough

Hows your day going?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I paid $45.00 last year for a full body scrub/massage for 1/2 hour and was able to use the spa, gym and a few other things.



damn ... possibly I had too many drinks in me when I asked.  thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'd rather keep my opinions to myself instead of possibly making any enemies or getting flamed.




You're a wise woman...   I'll do the same (keep my opinion to myself) but let you know that I'm with you and Jen on this one.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> You're a wise woman...   I'll do the same (keep my opinion to myself) but let you know that I'm with you and Jen on this one.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Yesterday I did Chest and a 3 Mile Run -  No Carb Day

Today is Legs and Low Carb Day

3 Leg Press:  250x15, 250x15, 250x15
3 Lying Leg Curl:  80x15, 80x15, 80x18
3 DB Plie Squats:  55x15, 60x15, 60x15
3 BB Step Ups:  30x15, 30x15, 30x15
3 Glute Thingy:  45x15, 50x15, 55x15
3 Rotary Calf:  130x15, 130x15, 130x15

No Cardio Today


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday I did Chest and a 3 Mile Run -  No Carb Day
> 
> Today is Legs and Low Carb Day
> 
> ...



you can do 250 on leg presses without carbs?  wow! 
When you do Plie squat Jodi, do you hold a dumbell or?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

I hold a DB  

I had carbs today, yesterday was no carb day.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 DB Plie Squats:  55x15, 60x15, 60x15



These are my fav! Except I only hold a 35db


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

I like them.  I'm just trying to vary my leg workout some.  I get bored with the standard stuff sometimes. 

I really liked the BB Stepups.  I've always done them with DB's before but with BB's it was fun and harder.


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Ooops sorry Jodi  my mistake! yeah I like Plies as well, I feel like a little tough ballerina!! LOL


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

I feel like an idiot doing them for some reason


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> These are my fav! Except I only hold a 35db



ha ha, I use the 60lb db too, that's not the problem, it's getting the damn thing off the rack and over to where I squat


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Jodi


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

ooohhhhhhh - i LOVE bb step ups.  i haven't done 'em in ages.  i'm going to have to work them back into my leg program!  do you alternate legs or do all your reps for 1 leg and then switch?  i bet you don't alternate


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey gal, how are you today? 

How's training?  Diet?
Well, I just came by to say hi, you know there is another hurricane out there, so things are still the same here...

Anyway, bye...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to vary my leg workout some.  I get bored with the standard stuff sometimes.


This is why I have started doing walking lunges. I am loving them at the moment - They really get the heart rate up!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Ugggg.........It's been a nasty day.  My cell phone started ringing at 5AM this morning.  It was work   We had a power surge and lost some network connectivity.  I've been a busy bee today.  I really hate my job and I missed school tonight because of it   I did got to the gym though.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Jodi


Hi Velvet.  Sorry I missed you, I had a busy day today and this is my first time online today.  I hope you had a nice day


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ooohhhhhhh - i LOVE bb step ups.  i haven't done 'em in ages.  i'm going to have to work them back into my leg program!  do you alternate legs or do all your reps for 1 leg and then switch?  i bet you don't alternate


No, I don't alternate.  I do one leg at a time, catch my balance   then do the other leg.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey gal, how are you today?
> 
> How's training?  Diet?
> Well, I just came by to say hi, you know there is another hurricane out there, so things are still the same here...
> ...


Hi Tony   My thoughts are with you.  Man, you guys are taking a beating this year


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is why I have started doing walking lunges. I am loving them at the moment - They really get the heart rate up!!


You can say that again.  I was drenched when I was done.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Today's Meals - Low Carb Day

Today's Workout - Back

3 Rack Pulls:  135x15, 135x15, 135x15
3 Pullups:  BWx9, BWx8, BWx6
3 BB Rows:  95x15, 95x15, 95x15
3 1 Arm DB Row:  40x15, 40x8, 35x15
3 DB Pullovers:  40x15, 40x12, 40x10

Cardio - 2 Miles, I was spent.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, I don't alternate.  I do one leg at a time, catch my balance   then do the other leg.



Hi Jodi   
What's the difference between BB and DB step ups?  (I mean apart from the BB and DB of course!   ) 
I've never done them with a BB, my balance isn't all that great, am I likely to go ass over tip with a BB without good balance skills?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

It's the same thing as DB Stepups except you have a BB behind your neck.  Just like you were squatting except you are stepping up


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's the same thing as DB Stepups except you have a BB behind your neck.  Just like you were squatting except you are stepping up



It sounds tricky! lol 
I might have to give them a go though. 
Thanks.


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Jodi, I love step ups too, but right now if I was to carry enough weight on my back to feel it in my glutes and legs, I reckon my back wouldn't be to happy... hmmm maybe I should try it with dumbells...

What classes do you attend in the evening?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm taking some computer/business classes.  Nothing exciting but a possible career movement but still within the IT field.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm so tired today I can barely keep my eyes open.   I missed my run this morning too.  I hate running on a treadmill, it hurts my shins and running on trails or the road feels so much better to me.  I guess I'll skip cardio today cuz I know I will just talk myself out of it at the gym anyway because its no fun there.


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Jodi  
What you mean its not fun there? the gym?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

Cardio in the gym sucks ass.  I like outdoor cardio only.


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

I hated cardio at the gym too.. but now I got used to it  
we'll do cardio together one day


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

Today's Meals: No Carb Day

Today's Workout:  Shoulders

3 Clean N Press:  50x15, 50x12, 50x12
3 DB Laterals:  15x15, 15x15, 15x15
3 Upright Rows:  50x15, 50x15, 50x15
3 Front Raise:  15x15, 15x15, 15x15
3 HS Shrugs:  180x15, 180x15, 180x15


----------



## dalila (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Jodi   What's up with the high reps, how come you doing 15?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

I have to   I need to keep weight light and higher reps until all this is over.  I can't wait to get things back to normal but unfortunately that's going to be a few months


----------



## dalila (Sep 11, 2004)

I love how you call it light and to me it's like   so heavy !! You are really amazing! And hey this period just might teach you something else about your body too, you never know! While I've been prohibited from any cardio I've found a new committment to clean foods. It just happened... my only serious vice ever has been good wine and asian NOODLES but in the last 2 months, the carvings for those have quite diminished!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2004)

Just don't deprive yourself of some of the things you like.  This is how we tend to get off track of a healthy diet and end up doing more damage than if we ate some the things we like and crave in small quantities every now and then


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2004)

Today's Meals: No Carb Day - Yes, second day in a row 

Today's Workout: Off

Cardio:  Mt. Biking 

I've already gone an hour today and close to sunset we will go up Las Senda's Mt. (it's a small Mt.  ) and watch the sunset over the valley


----------



## sara (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Jodi you have a point there 100%! I sure plan to have a little of what I crave now and then, but WHEN I crave it, I still don't so I figure why do it .
But I am trying to teach my BF the same principle ( he just got on the "eating healhtfully wagon" after his blood test results came in with really bad readings), so he is adamant to eat plain salads and grilled chicken for a month! Hopefully I'll get him to see the point of "moderation" eating for life...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2004)

Good luck 

My bf can eat whatever he feels likes   I make him eat healthy too but seeing he can't gain weight he doesn't restrict himself all the time of the yummy things and eats one junk thing daily.  I'd be fat as cow if I ate like he did though


----------



## Robboe (Sep 12, 2004)

Yo yo, J to the Izzo, you got a comp coming up, yeah?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Rob

It was suppose to be next weekend but other things came up and now I have to have surgery in 1 week 

Once this all blows over I'll be prepping for one as soon as I can.


----------



## Novo (Sep 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I have to have surgery in 1 week


And in a week and a day the whole sorry, frustrating, pain-in-the-ass, scary business will be behind you honey ... and thoughts of Vegas will be filling your mind  

Not a great week in the meantime I guess - are you doing OK?


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Rob
> 
> It was suppose to be next weekend but other things came up and now I have to have surgery in 1 week
> 
> Once this all blows over I'll be prepping for one as soon as I can.



And we will be there


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good morning Jodi!     What day is your surgery?   I'll send all my good thoughts your way


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> And in a week and a day the whole sorry, frustrating, pain-in-the-ass, scary business will be behind you honey ... and thoughts of Vegas will be filling your mind
> 
> Not a great week in the meantime I guess - are you doing OK?


Yeah and I'm doing fine thanks Novo 

I'm not really that nervous anymore because it's a simple procedure.  I just want this to be over with


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> And we will be there


Thanks Sara


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Jodi!     What day is your surgery?   I'll send all my good thoughts your way


Hi Velvet.  My surgery is next Monday.  I gather I won't be online too much next week.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Jodi, I am so sorry that you have to go thru any type of surgery, but if it has to be done, then be it.

Just know that I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers next week.....heck, this week too....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Tony 

Yesterday's Meals - Low Carb Day

Yesterday's Workout - Bi's/Tri's 

3 Hammer Curls:  20x15, 20x12, 20x12
3 Chin Ups:  BWx15, BWx10, BWx12
3 EZ Bar Curls:  40x15, 40x15, 40x15
3 1 Arm Ext:  15x15, 15x15, 15x15
3 DBCG:  35x15, 35x15, 35x15
3 DB Skull Crushers:  20x15, 20x12, 20x12

Cardio:  Mt. Biking


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi has to be better for Vegas!   I get to watch them eat plates full of food.    
I'll be wearing the drewl bid.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Rob
> 
> It was suppose to be next weekend but other things came up and now I have to have surgery in 1 week
> 
> Once this all blows over I'll be prepping for one as soon as I can.



Blimey. That's a change for the books. Good luck.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

like I've said before, you strike me as a strong person like my mother-in-law.  Regardless of how serious the surgery is, I think you'll be able to do whatever you have on your competition plate.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Blimey. That's a change for the books. Good luck.


Thanks Rob 

It will all be over soon and then I can get back to business


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> like I've said before, you strike me as a strong person like my mother-in-law.  Regardless of how serious the surgery is, I think you'll be able to do whatever you have on your competition plate.


Thanks NT

It's not a serious surgery so I'm not worried anymore.  I can't wait to lift normal again though.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi has to be better for Vegas!   I get to watch them eat plates full of food.
> I'll be wearing the drewl bid.


Mmmmmm Vegas Buffet


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm bidding for tickets on EBay for the Cardinals/Pats game this weekend.  I don't care about the Cardinals, I want to see the Pats 

I hope I win them


----------



## jstar (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm bidding for tickets on EBay for the Cardinals/Pats game this weekend.  I don't care about the Cardinals, I want to see the Pats
> 
> I hope I win them



Where is the game Jodi? In Foxboro??
I love the Pats too! I am kicking myself I didn't get tix to the home opener last Thursday. 

Good Luck


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

No it's in AZ where I live now.


----------



## jstar (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No it's in AZ where I live now.



 I am an idiot. I know you live in AZ but I didn't realize the Cardinals were from there!  

Did you win them?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Not yet.  I won't know for 2 more days.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Today's Meals - Low Carb Day

Today's Workout - Chest

It will be my last chest workout for about a month so I made it a good one   I'm going to be hurting tomorrow.

3 DB Press:  55x8, 55x7, 55x6
3 Incline Bench:  90x8, 90x7, 90x5
3 DB Flys:  30x9, 30x8, 30x7
3 HS Bench:  130x8, 130x7, 130x7
3 Cable Flys:  40x8, 40x7, 40x5

Cardio:  3 miles


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today's Meals - Low Carb Day
> 
> Today's Workout - Chest
> 
> ...



Wow!! Nice workout Jodi! Good luck with the tickets!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today's Meals - Low Carb Day
> 
> Today's Workout - Chest
> 
> ...



Sweet w/o Jodi...so very strong!


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

One strong chickie, I have trouble with 30's and 35's!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got back from the doctor.  My surgery is being called off for now.  They don't want to open me up quite yet because there are 2 small new cysts that they feel should be monitored that only showed up in an ultrasound.  Basically they don't want to open me up twice if they don't have to but they left the decision up to me and I decided to wait.  So much for all this being over soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

are the two new cysts beign (sp) or do they/you know?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2004)

The other one that was suppose to be removed is fibroadenoma which are tumors.  They suspect that these are just typical breast cysts but really want to keep an eye on them and if they are just cysts then they will try to drain them with a needle 

I always thought tumors and cysts were the same thing but I was corrected today.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The other one that was suppose to be removed is fibroadenoma which are tumors.  They suspect that these are just typical breast cysts but really want to keep an eye on them and if they are just cysts then they will try to drain them with a needle
> 
> I always thought tumors and cysts were the same thing but I was corrected today.



Geez, guys just love boobs, but for girls they're just as pain in the ass!  Hope they are cysts, as draining sounds waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than surgery...and less invasive!  So what does that mean for your w/o's?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2004)

I still have to have surgery to remove the tumor.  It's just a matter of when now.

Workouts and diet remain the same for now.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I still have to have surgery to remove the tumor.  It's just a matter of when now.
> 
> Workouts and diet remain the same for now.



Oh    sorry Jodi, guess I'm not paying close enuff attention


----------



## Novo (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So much for all this being over soon.


Bugger, bum, and bollocks. That really stinks babe   

I'm guessing it's the waiting that's messing with you most, when you were so close to the end of the whole stupid tunnel. 

I recommend a spoil-yourself event to turn the crappy day around. Surprise dinner date at a fave restaurant with Scott? Massage? Facial? Too many martinis tonight? Whatever it takes to put it out of your mind for a bit and make you feel good


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

It will be over soon sweetie


----------



## carbchick (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi, that's rough news. sorry to hear it.   keep hanging tough there. the time will pass. and meanwhile, distractions distractions distractions ...


----------



## Monolith (Sep 14, 2004)

Come on, Jodi... just think - you can get away with eating cheesecake for that much longer.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Jodi! 

I'm so sorry you have to go through this  Sweetie, this will be over soon and you're going to kick ass! We all know it 

Take care of yourself and lean on the people close to you


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just got back from the doctor.  My surgery is being called off for now.  They don't want to open me up quite yet because there are 2 small new cysts that they feel should be monitored that only showed up in an ultrasound.  Basically they don't want to open me up twice if they don't have to but they left the decision up to me and I decided to wait.  So much for all this being over soon.



Oh crap and bugger. That is horrible news.  I hope, for the sake of your sanity, that things work out quickly and it does not drag of for that much longer...

Stay positive.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 14, 2004)

freaking sux   

sorry jodi


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry about the comment above.. I guess I was trying to make light of a bad situation.  I apologise.

I really hope that everything starts to come together.  You are strong, and all will be well.


----------



## dalila (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi I don't even know what to say!  I can only imagine how disappointed you must be that it's gonna take  while longer to get it all done and over with. Did they give you indication of when they gonna be able to drain/take them out? Hang in there girl, not being able to lift heavy is not that bad on the grand scale of things.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  I'm fine really.  Physically and mentally I feel fine.  It's crappy but I basically made the decision myself.  I don't want to have to go through this twice so until we know what's up with these cysts/tumors, I'm staying away from the knife 

I just hope I can still make it to Vegas.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just hope I can still make it to Vegas.


I do too  

Take care of yourself


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2004)

Novo - No cheat meals for me.  I've had enough lately and put on a few excess pounds I don't need.  The past 2 weeks I've been back at the grindstone shedding these few pounds.  Maybe one more week and I'll be back where I was at then I'll have a cheat 

Sara - Thanks sweetie.

CC - Thanks, between work and school I have lots of distractions.  They keep me busy for sure.  I think the only person that was pleased to hear that my surgery is on hold was my boss 

Mono - I've had too much cheesecake.  I put on 4lbs due to too many trips the CC Factory   Got to be good for now.

Jake - No worries.  No need to apologize, it was funny.  It takes alot more than that to bother me.

Jenny & NG -   Thanks, you both are always there for me 

Emma - Yeah, it wasn't the news I was looking for but hey, life goes on and so shall I.        Thank you for your thoughts.

Dalila - I was thinking that I may just say screw what the doctor says and do what I want in the gym.  I can't figure out for the life of me why and I can't lift heavy.  The doctor didn't want me to compete out of fear of putting my health in jeopordy by going low bodyfat, that I can understand but I still have yet to hear a good explanation as to why I can't lift the way I want to lift.    Physically, I'm very healthy so I don't see the deal here.

Jill - I'm going to try.

Anyway, thank everyone for your kind words and support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

I've missed you!  I'm almost ready to come back   I'm sure the doc will release me on Friday at my 6 wk check-up, then I can hit the gym again


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good moring Jodi!     What do you have planned for today?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I've missed you!  I'm almost ready to come back   I'm sure the doc will release me on Friday at my 6 wk check-up, then I can hit the gym again


  Hi Ann.  I've missed you too.  I can't wait til you come back.  Good luck with your checkup.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good moring Jodi!     What do you have planned for today?


Hi Velvet - nothing unusal.  Work, Gym and school   I hope you are doing well.  I have to catch up on your journal to see your progress.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm bidding for tickets on EBay for the Cardinals/Pats game this weekend. I don't care about the Cardinals, I want to see the Pats
> 
> I hope I win them


Jodi, I don't think anyone cares for the Cards.  Myself, I feel forced to hate the Pats because they are in our division, you know the Miami Crappies....er...Dolphins, my team, not that I care to say that too loudly lately, thanks to the tools running the team....

I just wanted to know how you were holding up and I see that you are holding up well, thanks to my "kick my ass" cheat, Cheesecake from CC Factory....
You are now punished for mentioning that at all, I may even get you banned.... 
Your spirits seem to be good, I am happy to see that.  I'll keep on thinking about you, although I may not be posting as much as I used to because of all of the factors that you already know about (hurricane, work and kids   )


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Dolphins suck  

Looks like I'll be getting my tickets   Nobody wants to see the Cardinals.  I just think they are selling out because of the Pat's being here 

I'm glad things are still going well for you Tony


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals - High Carb Day

Yesterday's Workout - Legs

3 Squats:  155x15, 155x12, 155x12 
3 Leg Press:  270x15, 270x15, 270x15
3 Leg Ext:  85x15, 85x12, 85x12
3 Leg Curls:  85x15, 85x15, 85x12
3 SLDL:  95x15, 95x15, 95x15
3 Reverse Toe Press:  270x15, 270x15, 270x15

No Cardio


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey J,  Hope all is well.  Sorry to hear about the news and hope all works out.

Your Still Strong as hell for light workouts 


Iain


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Dalila - I was thinking that I may just say screw what the doctor says and do what I want in the gym.  I can't figure out for the life of me why and I can't lift heavy.  The doctor didn't want me to compete out of fear of putting my health in jeopordy by going low bodyfat, that I can understand but I still have yet to hear a good explanation as to why I can't lift the way I want to lift.    Physically, I'm very healthy so I don't see the deal here.



I've been impressed that you've managed to listen this long 

Seriously...on one hand I want to say "listen to the doctor" 

BUT I agree with you....it doesn't make sense why lifting heavier would hurt you.   

Either way - Iain is right.  Your "light" is damn impressive


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey J,  Hope all is well.  Sorry to hear about the news and hope all works out.
> 
> Your Still Strong as hell for light workouts
> 
> ...


Long time no hear.  You've been up to no good havn't you?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I've been impressed that you've managed to listen this long
> 
> Seriously...on one hand I want to say "listen to the doctor"
> 
> ...


Next time I see the doctor I am going to ask for a good explanation.  It's not like my health is in danger anymore so


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Today's Meals - No Carb Day

No Workout Today

Cardio - 60 min. Spinning class


----------



## dalila (Sep 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Next time I see the doctor I am going to ask for a good explanation.  It's not like my health is in danger anymore so



Good idea I am surprised you haven't already.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

I did but at the time we were still not sure what the biopsy was going to bring.  Now it's time to ask again.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today's Meals - No Carb Day
> 
> No Workout Today
> 
> Cardio - 60 min. Spinning class



oh boy you better go heavy again. I don't know if I can take much more cardio in your journal


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry.  What if I told you I was going to spin again today?  

I can't seem to get my ass out of bed this week to run


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 16, 2004)

It's time for you to break out the Flashdance soundtrack and leg warmers. I know you still have them. 

You're a maniac.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Umm...Jodi....we should bring Spandex to Vegas!

Oh...I did a car rental for Vegas.  less than $70 for Th-Sun.    

PLane tix are purchased so we are a SURE THING!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Where did you rent your car?

What kind of car?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Trifty online.

Dodge Stratus it was $65 including all taxes and stuff.  They don't ask for a cc to reserve it either.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> It's time for you to break out the Flashdance soundtrack and leg warmers. I know you still have them.
> 
> You're a maniac.


Couldn't resist the temptation could you Dante?  

Remember a few weeks ago when we were dancing in my living room and I was showing you how to break dance.  You just couldn't get that back spin right.  I hope you've been practicing.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...Jodi....we should bring Spandex to Vegas!
> 
> Oh...I did a car rental for Vegas.  less than $70 for Th-Sun.
> 
> PLane tix are purchased so we are a SURE THING!!!!


Don't forget the parachute pants and Sergio Valente jeans too


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

I wanna go to vegas


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Are you gonna bring your  parachute pants too?


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist the temptation could you Dante?
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago when we were dancing in my living room and I was showing you how to break dance.  You just couldn't get that back spin right.  I hope you've been practicing.



Unfortunately, no, I haven't nailed it down.

However, when I was brushing up on my groove at home, I spun out of control and cracked my head against the wall.

I suddenly remembered that I had a Samantha Fox poster stashed away in the closet. Since then, I've been doing some dancing. With myself. Dirty dancing.

Laws prevent me from doing it with wolves. Damn people and their damned laws. I'll whip them, whip them good.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi. Im thinking of possibly switching my weights to a push/pull routine. Any comments on why this is different/better than 1 bp per week??? DO you have any training programs youd be willing send me as an example please? Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Are you gonna bring your  parachute pants too?


  Along with my hundred rubber bracelets, big hoop earrings, tube socks and tie dye shirts


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, no, I haven't nailed it down.
> 
> However, when I was brushing up on my groove at home, I spun out of control and cracked my head against the wall.
> 
> ...


Well dammit.  Practice Practice Practice!  You need to get in shape for Flash Dance you know 

I think Debbie Gibson would be more of an inspiration for ya if you ask me.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

I refuse to dye my hair back blonde and make it BIG and Fluffy like Texas hair.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodi. Im thinking of possibly switching my weights to a push/pull routine. Any comments on why this is different/better than 1 bp per week??? DO you have any training programs youd be willing send me as an example please? Thanks.


No I really don't have any programs.  I modified one that Dante gave me for Sara but only she knows what it all contains now because we changed stuff around so much.  Dante made a great post on push/pull at Avant and it's benefits.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I refuse to dye my hair back blonde and make it BIG and Fluffy like Texas hair.


  OMG, I can't even begin to imagine how many cans of AquaNet I used in that decade


----------



## carbchick (Sep 16, 2004)

aaargh Jodi if you have been in the pod and turned   cardio kween, no one is safe.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Mine was TEASED and sprayed HUGE!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Are you talking about dressup for halloween?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> aaargh Jodi if you have been in the pod and turned   cardio kween, no one is safe.


Don't scare me like that, that's not nice.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Mine was TEASED and sprayed HUGE!


OMG the hair, I think all 80's women had "The Hair"


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you talking about dressup for halloween?


Jake, you are too young.  We actually dressed like this, well some of us did anyway


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

If its any consolation I have some 'parachute pants'.  They are neon yellow, and would fit Ronnie Colemans legs lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If its any consolation I have some 'parachute pants'.  They are neon yellow, and would fit Ronnie Colemans legs lol


  The MC Hammer pants....lol.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

It's Hammer Time


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's Hammer Time


   Some things just need to be phrased in a certain way in order for us '80s children to relate to.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

'Course Jake is younger than I am.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

I feel old


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodi. Im thinking of possibly switching my weights to a push/pull routine. Any comments on why this is different/better than 1 bp per week??? DO you have any training programs youd be willing send me as an example please? Thanks.



It will make you huge. They're not hammer pants when your thighs are large enough to stretch them out.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24652

There are other benefits, too. But the simplest way to look at it:

Think of it as studying. Take in too much information in a short period of time with infrequent breaks, and you'll retain little or none of it; you may even forget some of the material you learned shortly before (training a bodypart several times per week with too much volume, or excessive volume with a once a week routine). Take in a moderate load of information and wait too long before you study again and apply what you've learned, and you won't progress as much as you possibly could have (relatively light volume on a once a week plan); greater progress, or the absolute possibility of progress, isn't guaranteed even if you attempt to make up for this by consuming more material in the same amount of time (once a week training with higher but not excessive volume).

Whatever you're learning and retaining isn't necessarily the amount of information that you're absolutely capable of processing - you may approach the higher end of your capabilities if you break down one block session of studying into several smaller but more efficient components.

Strike the right balance with information intake, rest, consolidation, and application, and you'll accomplish that much more with your studies. 

Of course, if you forget to feed you brain, even the 'perfect' study routine will burn you out in the end; Ritalin will go only so far, for so long. No one can speak of 'overtraining' - an utterly ridiculous concept on its own - without assessing the fuel reserve that a person's created or drained when planning the run.

I see too many people blindly throwing around overtraining, whether they're referring to themselves or others, placing blame on the routine without looking at the person's daily caloric intake; or placing the blame on the routine's structure (how many times per week) without factoring in potentially excessive volume or application of intentional failure.



> I think Debbie Gibson would be more of an inspiration for ya if you ask me



How about Boy George?

I'm pullin' for Pee Wee.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I feel old



You're never too old to want candy.


Bow wow wow, boyeeeee.


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info on p/p Dante and Jodi.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> You're never too old to want candy.
> 
> 
> Bow wow wow, boyeeeee.






			
				Dante B. said:
			
		

> How about Boy George?
> 
> I'm pullin' for Pee Wee.


I'm thinking George Michael is more your style


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Wohooo - I just one my tickets to the Pat's game this weekend and it's right on the 50 yard line


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm thinking George Michael is more your style



I've never been caught.

Unlike George. Or Pee Wee. 

If you didn't catch the Pee Wee reference:

When Paul was caught disciplining his pet rock in an adult movie theater, a t-shirt was available shortly thereafter: "I'm Pulling For Pee Wee." I was a freshman in HS then. No, I didn't purchase the shirt.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wohooo - I just one my tickets to the Pat's game this weekend and it's right on the 50 yard line


  I got tix to the last yankees-sox game of the year at fenway...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 17, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> The MC Hammer pants....lol.


OMG....  

Umm...two Live Crew


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> I've never been caught.
> 
> Unlike George. Or Pee Wee.
> 
> ...


Don't play innocent with me.  I bet you have a whole collection of them.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I got tix to the last yankees-sox game of the year at fenway...


  Sweet!  Have fun.  Damn, I really wish I was able to see a Sox game this year


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG....
> 
> Umm...two Live Crew


  OMG now I have "That Song" (you know which I'm talking about) in my head and I can't get rid of it.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't play innocent with me.  I bet you have a whole collection of them.



I couldn't help it. The skeletons in my closet were tormenting me with their careless whispers.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

I've been telling you to cleanse youself of those damn corky deamons.  

Now look what they've gone and done.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you talking about dressup for halloween?


Are you gonna wear a dress and stockings for us?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> You're never too old to want candy.
> 
> 
> Bow wow wow, boyeeeee.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Are you gonna wear a dress and stockings for us?




You offering to bring me a Halloween costume? lol


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You offering to bring me a Halloween costume? lol


Only if you take pics in it!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Hmm..  I don't know how adventurous I am feeling.  I will think about it.  What day do you leave Vegas?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Are you going Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry, didnt see this till now.  But just incase, yes.

And keep helping Dante with the dancing.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

I might be way off, but I sort of think today is the day for your surgery..
Jodi, you're in my thoughts and prayers   I know you'll come out of this stronger 

Let us know


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Long time no hear.  You've been up to no good havn't you?




Nah been good.  Prolly too good.  Been supervising a job working 80+ hrs a week the Past couple of weeks.  Friday was 7am - 3am (that was a killer)  70,000+lbs of steel moved around.  Lost too much weight hopefully not much muscle haven't been to the gym.  At 212 lbs now.  Get in a few workouts this week and then off to North Carolina for another job and then Maryland.  All I want to do is sleep right now 

Shit I am away for a few weeks and Dante returns Break Dancing in Hammer Pants, and fantisizing about his samantha Fox poster,  I always miss all the fun


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I might be way off, but I sort of think today is the day for your surgery..
> Jodi, you're in my thoughts and prayers   I know you'll come out of this stronger
> 
> Let us know


Thanks Jenny but no..........my surgery has been put on hold for now.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nah been good.  Prolly too good.  Been supervising a job working 80+ hrs a week the Past couple of weeks.  Friday was 7am - 3am (that was a killer)  70,000+lbs of steel moved around.  Lost too much weight hopefully not much muscle haven't been to the gym.  At 212 lbs now.  Get in a few workouts this week and then off to North Carolina for another job and then Maryland.  All I want to do is sleep right now
> 
> Shit I am away for a few weeks and Dante returns Break Dancing in Hammer Pants, and fantisizing about his samantha Fox poster,  I always miss all the fun


I've been wondering what happened to you.  I haven't seen you online for a while.   Sorry to hear you are so busy.  I hope things get better soon.

Actually, it's Debbie Gibson


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning Jodi!  Are you counting down the days till Vegas???


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Jodi, no the hurricanes never got to carry me away thank goodness...

I am back to cutting fully again.  Yup fully committed and tweaking things here and there.
How are you?  I see you put off the surgery for a while.  As long as you are happy with that, all is cool....
I was just passing by to say hi.....
So    (I am turning into a girl with all these happy faces and all....LOL)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Tony.

I'm glad to hear you are gettin back into it   I was reading your journal.  I hope that food increases soon.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

No more w/o logs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

I got bored with it


----------



## dalila (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi jodi!! I just wanted to say hi, and I did it, so there!  
Hope all is well with you, and please have an extra plate at the buffets in Vegas for me! LOL


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Dalila 
I can't wait til Vegas.  3 weeks of a small cut so far and I'm already dying LOL!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

I wanna go to Vegas tooooo!! If I was 21 I would go with you all, but my birthday is in november


----------



## Monolith (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I got bored with it



haha... as long as youre still going.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning Jodi!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Tony.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are gettin back into it  I was reading your journal. I hope that food increases soon.


Don't worry, the food is little by little increasing.  It's been really tough to go grocery shopping because of all the uncertainty regarding these freaking storms.  We don't live on a fixed income, but we did when we first got married and the company wasn't doing to well.  We learned the value of a cent, let alone a dollar and right now, if I see that I am not going to eat something that I buy, I literally get sick and upset.....I guess that's a good thing. 
We seem to be catching a break with the storms now, so I'll be buying more stuff.  
You won't believe this, but I am literally stuffing myself with food in almost every meal.  The only meals that I am not stuffing myself are the intermediate meals because they are so quick that I can't eat too much while working...
...and as I was writing this, I remembered that I had to eat my second meal....hang on....
Anyway, enough of me already, how freaking selfish...

How are you?  When again do you take off?
Man, I love Vegas...If you haven't been there, you are going to have a blast.  If you have, what the heck am I telling you for right?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I wanna go to Vegas tooooo!! If I was 21 I would go with you all, but my birthday is in november


what day in november?


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Am I gonna get to meet you and Jodie in vegas?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I wanna go to Vegas tooooo!! If I was 21 I would go with you all, but my birthday is in november


You can't drink but you can still go.  We won't be drinking much I can assure you.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

Mon - Do you think I give up like that?  Please!

Velvet -Good morning to you to


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, the food is little by little increasing.  It's been really tough to go grocery shopping because of all the uncertainty regarding these freaking storms.  We don't live on a fixed income, but we did when we first got married and the company wasn't doing to well.  We learned the value of a cent, let alone a dollar and right now, if I see that I am not going to eat something that I buy, I literally get sick and upset.....I guess that's a good thing.
> We seem to be catching a break with the storms now, so I'll be buying more stuff.
> You won't believe this, but I am literally stuffing myself with food in almost every meal.  The only meals that I am not stuffing myself are the intermediate meals because they are so quick that I can't eat too much while working...
> ...and as I was writing this, I remembered that I had to eat my second meal....hang on....
> ...


Don't worry Tony - In time you will be there 

I'm leaving Oct. 28th and I'm driving.  It's about 4.5 hours.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't drink in Vegas.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Am I gonna get to meet you and Jodie in vegas?


Why wouldn't you?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Or eat the buffets....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

We'll still have fun though   Luxor Spa


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Just checkin Jodi 

I will eat for you Jodie Jodi will drink beer for you


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Beer?


----------



## dalila (Sep 22, 2004)

mmmmm spa.... buffets... beers....good looking guys.... I hate you all, and I think I'll stop coming here until after the O is over!  ,


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Next year...we'll be there next year!  no excuses..my girlfriend and I are already planning it!!!

Good morning Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2004)

My truck was broken into last night   they stole my mp3 player, the garage door opener, cd's.  Scott has a fully restored 64 Vette and 63 Impala in the garage.  We turned the garage door off this morning so they can't get in.  They ripped my truck apart.  Broke door panel, dash, back window and the back panel because they couldn't get the window open.  At that is the damage I found in 5 mins. because Scott had to drive me to work.  I don't know what else is wrong.  Scott is going to look it over but he looked at me and said it was truly an amature because they did a hack job because it took them a while to get in.  I live in a very nice neighborhood but here in AZ it doesn't matter where you live according to the police because they even get calls about this stuff in gated communities.

I'm having a very bad day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> My truck was broken into last night  they stole my mp3 player, the garage door opener, cd's. Scott has a fully restored 64 Vette and 63 Impala in the garage. We turned the garage door off this morning so they can't get in. They ripped my truck apart. Broke door panel, dash, back window and the back panel because they couldn't get the window open. At that is the damage I found in 5 mins. because Scott had to drive me to work. I don't know what else is wrong. Scott is going to look it over but he looked at me and said it was truly an amature because they did a hack job because it took them a while to get in. I live in a very nice neighborhood but here in AZ it doesn't matter where you live according to the police because they even get calls about this stuff in gated communities.
> 
> I'm having a very bad day.


 OH MY GOD. That SUCKS. I'm so sorry, Jodi. 
 &%*$@ BASTARDS! 

 Does your insurance cover theft/vandalism?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

sorry to hear about your day kid.  It sucks when things like that happen.  Sometimes people can be so stupid.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

sorry to hear about your truck. 

Not that it matters, but was your truck newer or older?

Was your truck in the same garage as Scott's cars?  If they are, did they attempt anything with them?


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 23, 2004)

Well that sucks. I'm sorry, Jodi.

It's even worse were I am, although I'm not too far from you. There have been several chop shops found, one not long ago only several minutes away from me.

Then there was that time when someone smashed out my rear window, another when someone tried to steal my car (don't know what stopped them, only found out later), the numerous times my car was broken into (hah! I have nothing to take!), my tires slashed, license plate stolen (very common here) and so on.

Although I fear it was Karma coming back to kick me in the ass, in my case.



> I live in a very nice neighborhood but here in AZ it doesn't matter where you live according to the police because they even get calls about this stuff in gated communities.



Yep. There's also the suburban punk phenomenon. Just because Johnny is living it up with daddy's healthy paycheck doesn't mean it will stop him from getting down and dirty with his punk ass bitch friends. So it's not always community outsiders, either (although many of them are, knowing the general suburban mentality which makes them prime targets). Not to depress you, or anyone: just have to watch out. 

But no matter what you do, there's only so much that can be done. If it makes you feel any better, people who get away with it often repeat their activities elsewhere, occasionally getting caught in a nasty situation where shots are fired at them. Who knows, in another week or two one of the people involved may have his brains blown out.

Look at the bright side, Jodi.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

sorry jodi.  really sux.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

Dante ... nice to see you around again.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry about your truck-stoopid punk kids. Its just the nussance trying to get everything figured out, etc..... I hope everything works out for you. I just crashed my car into my neighbours, so I can sort of realate to car bs.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just crashed my car into my neighbours, so I can sort of realate to car bs.



So you're the punk ass kid in your neighborhood.

 

I can relate to you, Jodi. I just drove my car into someone's house and took out an entire family. Now I have to deal with the paperwork.

What a pile of bullshit!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2004)

This just plain sucks.  From what I'm hearing that if I claim this on my insurance then my insurance is going to skyrocket and it's not my fault.     Why do I bother having insurance?  Scott brought it in for an estimate and I should find out how much it's going to cost soon.  However, I have a $500.00 deductible plus I'm out of my MP3 Player.  It wasn't a cheap one either.  It was a Rockford Fosgate.  Depending on the cost, Scott might do the repairs himself providing he can find a place to paint.

I have a lease on this truck too and it's only a year old


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> So you're the punk ass kid in your neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Shitty News Jodi.  I hope they catch that Punk-Ass and you get your chance for Payback


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> So you're the punk ass kid in your neighborhood.


  

I know Jodi-sometimes you wonder why you have insurance, to not use it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2004)

$1700.00 it's going to cost to repair my truck.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dang Jodi.  Sorry to hear about the truck and how much it will be.  Might be worth doing the deductable instead of the whole amount out of your pocket.

We have alot of car theft around me.  They like 96 Honda Accords.  They take 2 and leave one behind for us.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn Jodi, I'm sorry. I'd talk to my friend in Peoria for ya (he has connections with the Glendale PD), but I doubt it would do you any good since you are in Mesa.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 23, 2004)

Your rate may or may not increase.

[talking out of my ass here, so I could be totally off]

Insurance is necessary to cover vehicle theft and collision damage. When it comes to other occurrences that aren't related to an accident, then you have to see if it's worth taking the chance. Even if something isn't your fault, rates are based on general and particular risks associated with the person, the area, and the vehicle.

If your car is repeatedly broken into with damages resulting, _you're_ a possible risk, if it results in continual claims. So if you're going to have to pay for damages, you have to see if it's worth it if the difference between the total cost of repairs and your deductible is negligible. If it's not, then take the chance. I doubt one time will be enough to increase your rates, and if so, not substantially; certainly not a $1200 total increase.

If Scott can repair the damage well below the estimated cost of repairs, then that's a better avenue.



Hopefully someone will lend one of those fuckers a healthy serving of lead; at least they won't have to steal it.


Sorry


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your truck Jodi, that really sucks!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 23, 2004)

Arggg... Crap Jodi - that is really cruddy news about your truck and the stupid insurance people!! Is there anything else that you can do? What did the police say about it? 

Do you have to replace your garage door because they stole the opener?


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't know what to say Jodi.. I'm terribly sorry about your car damage and your Mp3 player that you love


----------



## Monolith (Sep 23, 2004)

Sucks about the truck... i know what it's like.  I had my truck stolen right out of my driveway a couple years ago.  There's never been any kind of car theft in this area, either.  Then all of a sudden i wake up one morning, and im like, "where the fuck is my truck?"  For a while i was trying to think where i left it or who i lent it to, i couldnt imagine someone actually stole it.

The bright side is that the police caught the guy, and i made his life a living hell in court.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> From what I'm hearing that if I claim this on my insurance then my insurance is going to skyrocket and it's not my fault



Actually, what did you mean:

You talked to the insurance company, or this is what people are telling you? If the latter, this was covered earlier. If the former, could be an individual rep attempting to dissuade you (company sanctioned scare tactics that don't reflect the actual outcome?) - ask to speak to a surpervisor if that was the case and you're going to pursue the claim.


EDIT:

I was searching into something and came across this:

For the asthmatic chocoholic, there's: The Chocuhaler


If that doesn't cheer you up I don't know what will


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 24, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> I was searching into something and came across this:
> 
> For the asthmatic chocoholic, there's: The Chocuhaler
> 
> ...



 That is great! Thanks for that.

Geezz... Us Aussies come up with the most sensible of inventions!


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi  How is it going today? any good news on the car?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Actually, what did you mean:
> 
> You talked to the insurance company, or this is what people are telling you? If the latter, this was covered earlier. If the former, could be an individual rep attempting to dissuade you (company sanctioned scare tactics that don't reflect the actual outcome?) - ask to speak to a surpervisor if that was the case and you're going to pursue the claim.
> 
> ...


No I haven't spoke with my insurance yet.  This is just what I've been told by other people.

I'll have to check that link out this weekend   Thanks Dante.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 24, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is great! Thanks for that.



You'll encounter bizarre and risible abstracts when you're rummaging through Pubmed. I was looking up phenylethylamine quantitation in raw cocoa, and found the Chocuhaler!

Since Jodi could use a laugh or two, or ten:

A psychotic gynemimetic: I just had a pregnant thought.

Reversible transvestic fetishism in a man with Parkinson's disease treated with selegiline.

Goddamn. I use selegiline as an antidepressant, and that never happened to me. I want to be a statistic, not a name!

Accidental condom inhalation.

That's just wrong. And disgusting  

Unfortunately, the abstracts aren't available for: A child's spectacles as fetish, Symbolic Self-Strangulation In A Transvestite Schizophrenic, and Physical fitness: Medical fact or fetish?

And one more laugh courtesy of a wonderful bioethicist:

_Extreme Psychiatry_, the hot new "reality" show.


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 24, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No I haven't spoke with my insurance yet.  This is just what I've been told by other people.



At least you know they're big meanie silly-heads.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> You'll encounter bizarre and risible abstracts when you're rummaging through Pubmed. I was looking up phenylethylamine quantitation in raw cocoa, and found the Chocuhaler!
> 
> Since Jodi could use a laugh or two, or ten:
> 
> ...


   OMG!  To think this stuff is real.  



> To her friends at Yale she's Astrid, the scowling grad student with a tongue stud and a worn copy of Being and Nothingness. But on the inside she's still Ashley, a perky ex-cheerleader who adores Meg Ryan movies. To make the grade in existential philosophy, Ashley needs a crash course in gloom and doom. Watch Ashley's "breakthrough moment" in therapy under the influence of sodium amytal, where she uncovers her repressed memories of ritual abuse by cannibalistic Satanic clowns.


As far as the real TV - This one has to be the best.    I wish those Real TV's were Real.  Now that would be a show to watch.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

The next time I got out to eat, I want to go here.  Breakfast, lunch OR Dinner  http://www.wildflowerbread.com/menu.htm   This looks sooooooo damn goooood!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Actually, what did you mean:
> 
> You talked to the insurance company, or this is what people are telling you? If the latter, this was covered earlier. If the former, could be an individual rep attempting to dissuade you (company sanctioned scare tactics that don't reflect the actual outcome?) - ask to speak to a surpervisor if that was the case and you're going to pursue the claim.
> 
> ...


  Hmmmmm...........I'm asthmatic, can I have a few of those separtors :gin:  

Some of the studies out there really don't make any sense


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Sounds like a yummy place to eat at and healthy


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dante ... nice to see you around again.



I drop by now and then, mainly to bag on Jodi. 

I've been busy directing geriatric porn. Look for my directorial debut in Sagging and Shagging: The Adventures of Gold Bond.

I make a guest appearance in the sponge-bath scene where I scrub down Bond's archenemy, Octogenarianne.


Jodi kept pestering me, so I cast her as Bond's daughter, Holly Dent.




> OMG! To think this stuff is real



Werd. Weird science


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


Is he serious?


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes. If you're polite and ask nicely, I'll let you have the role of Preparation-H2oh! in the next chapter of the series.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

Geriatric Porn!? Oh i want in on _that_!


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 25, 2004)

I like your attitude. You can be Bond's personal trainer and young lover, Roe Gain.


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2004)

Good Morning Sunshine


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> I drop by now and then, mainly to bag on Jodi.
> 
> I've been busy directing geriatric porn. Look for my directorial debut in Sagging and Shagging: The Adventures of Gold Bond.
> 
> ...




Sorry, I've been offline for the most part these past few days.  Busy Busy Busy


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

Yesterday I did shoulders.  Way too many sets and they hurt today but I was on a roll.  I didn't get up in time to run either so I took the spinning class last night.  That kicked my ass.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

Have you decided how you're going to handle your truck breakin?  Insurance, Scott ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

I spoke with my insurance company and they said because I'm accident free and claim free for 10 years that my insurance will not go up.  

I have a $500.00 deductible but we found a way around it.  I still have the receipt and box from my MP3 player and my insurance will either pay for it or replace it.  I don't want to go through this again so Scott and I decided just to put the stock stereo back in.  It's not bad and it's a 6 CD changer too but it's no Rockford Fosgate.   However, this is how we are going to get around paying for the deductible.  My MP3 Player cost a little over $500.00 so we are going to use the money from the insurance company for the replacement of the stereo as my deductible.  This way it's all covered and the best part is my insurance won't go up


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

So you get your truck fixed and your insurance doesn't go up but you lose out on a MP3 player, doesn't sound like such a bad deal.


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday I did shoulders.  Way too many sets and they hurt today but I was on a roll.  I didn't get up in time to run either so I took the spinning class last night.  That kicked my ass.



How long was the spinning class?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> So you get your truck fixed and your insurance doesn't go up but you lose out on a MP3 player, doesn't sound like such a bad deal.


Yeah but I'm still out of a nice car stereo.  Oh and my radar detector was stolen too.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Jodi!  How's the Vegas prep coming?  Are you able to work out as usual again or do you still have to take it easy?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jenny 

I'm still keeping it somewhat light for now but I have been increasing it a bit.  The doctor hasn't given me a good reason why I should take it easy so I'm attempting to build my strength back, for now anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

SPINNING CLASS?!?! Did I enter the right journal, LOL


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

You must have missed the running part


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 28, 2004)

Jodi, you cardio queen you.    Jk


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah but I'm still out of a nice car stereo.  Oh and my radar detector was stolen too.



I guess you can't claim any insurance for your radar detector either Jodi . Hehe wish I had one ( i am assuming this is for the speed traps radars?) coz I pay those darn speeding tickets every month!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jodi, you cardio queen you.    Jk


  Don't let TP hear ya


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I guess you can't claim any insurance for your radar detector either Jodi . Hehe wish I had one ( i am assuming this is for the speed traps radars?) coz I pay those darn speeding tickets every month!!


Yeah that's what it's for.  I rarely used it because I mainly stick in town but when I go on the highways, my shoes seem to have lead in them.


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what it's for.  I rarely used it because I mainly stick in town but when I go on the highways, my shoes seem to have lead in them.



he he that sounds like a good excuse " I am sorry officer, it's not me, it's my shoes!!" ,


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2004)

They are only giving me $312.00 for my mp3 player.  Fucking jerk offs


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

How much was your MP3 player? (sorry if you've already posted )


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2004)

Over $500


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh, that really sucks! Sorry about that Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

Earlier this evening I accepted a position for a new job.  I'm really excited about this.  The opportunity is outstanding and the pay is way better.  I will be working for IBM as an Exchange Engineer


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats!!!  Are you re-locating?  Or staying in AZ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Earlier this evening I accepted a position for a new job. I'm really excited about this. The opportunity is outstanding and the pay is way better. I will be working for IBM as an Exchange Engineer



OMG, the bucks....

Hey Jodi, congratulations, from the bottom of my heart.  You really deserve to succeed, since you are making a living at helping others for nothing (IM, and other boards).
Way to go.....oh yeah, and


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> OMG, the bucks....
> 
> Hey Jodi, congratulations, from the bottom of my heart.  You really deserve to succeed, *since you are making a living at helping others for nothing (IM, and other boards).*
> Way to go.....oh yeah, and




What do you mean.. this elite membership of mine wasnt free!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

P - Thanks.  It's right here in the next town over   I don't think I'll ever leave AZ.

Thanks Tony, from the bottom of my heart   I can't wait 

I regret to say that I will not be online much during the day.  This position is going to be keeping me extremely busy.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you mean.. this elite membership of mine wasnt free!


LOL, Premier, I really was talking about the food information, the motivating, the ideas, the solutions she offers, I don't know Prem, I was talking about her contributions to this board without getting anything back for it.....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

I know, I was just teasing man


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know, I was just teasing man


I know.....


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Jodi!! Congrat  
You do deserve the best!!!!!!!!! 
Where in the next town over?


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

hey Jodi that's really great!! new job, new challenge, better pay! And I am glad you are so excited about it! Hope to still catch you in the evenings now and then.  all the best girl!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

It's in Tempe, Sara.

I will probably be on in the evening at times but it will be much less when I start this new job.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats on the job. When do you start?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll be giving my 2 week notice tomorrow


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 30, 2004)

Heh.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'll be giving my 2 week notice tomorrow


You don't have to deal with the ladies you work with anymore  
Tempe! thats like 20 Miles from me!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Congratulations Jodi, that's awesome!      Does the location of the job take you further away from the gym?  hee hee, always a consideration


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure there is a worlds gym close to the new job


----------



## sara (Oct 1, 2004)

There is one in Glendale 
Good Morning Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2004)

Ummmm, don't you think Glendale is a little out of my way?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Congraduations on the new job!
Have you ever worked for IBM before?  They are something of a different company to work for ... at least here in Alberta.  Way to 'corporate' for my liking.   

They do pay well though ... I'm sure you're making a tidy little sum


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2004)

No I've never worked for them.  It's IBM/Honeywell.  

I like working for big companies.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Excellent!  I'm with Goodlife and there seems to be one on every street corner in Ontario ha ha ha


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Jodi, 
Question.. is there a reason to why you take fish oil reather then flaxseed oil?  Is one better then the other?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes, Fish oil is far superior to Flax.  EPA/DHA is already available with Fish oil and no need for conversion.  Your body needs to convert the flax oil and it does so but very minimal conversion.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks 
Going to get some fishoil this weekend.


----------



## sara (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't see a World's Gym in Tempe.. there is Gold's Gym


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats with the New Job!  GL


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, Fish oil is far superior to Flax.  EPA/DHA is already available with Fish oil and no need for conversion.  Your body needs to convert the flax oil and it does so but very minimal conversion.



Humm, learned sumthin new today..thanks Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Congrats with the New Job!  GL


Thanks Iain 

The hard part now is sitting here at my old job for 2 weeks.  I don't want to be here.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2004)

Got any Vacation time Left


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi...hang in there!   You'll be outta there soon!


Vegas soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

I know.  I'll just play on the internet for the next 2 week 

I won't be in Vegas on Thursday now because of the new job.  But I will be there Friday morning.  I'll be leaving AZ at about 5AM so I should get to Vegas at 10AM.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

Where are you staying at again, the luxor?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

Yup.  I like it there


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Jodi, just catching up on your journal, see you landed yourself a new job, congratulations and all the best with it!   
You will have to celebrate in Vegas!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank's BritChick 

I can't wait for Vegas.  I need a getaway so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

Whats the best part of the expo??? Can you buy any workout clothes like tops and pants there?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

It's all good IMO.  You can buy just about anything there.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's all good IMO.  You can buy just about anything there.


Nice


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whats the best part of the expo???



The GOGA!


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You can buy just about anything there.



Some booths even have combination special makeovers. I believe one had the Basement Badass deal:

Shaved head
Goatee
Fanny Pack
Spandex short-shorts
And a thong-string tank top


Only $80.

I saw several of their customers last year when I was wandering around the expo. I also caught a few of the Treadmill Trollop customers.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Some booths even have combination special makeovers. I believe one had the Basement Badass deal:
> 
> Shaved head
> Goatee
> ...




Good morning Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Some booths even have combination special makeovers. I believe one had the Basement Badass deal:
> 
> Shaved head
> Goatee
> ...


Nothing beats seeing a meathead in a cut off t-shirt, spandex with a fanny pack


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2004)

I love my fanny pack


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nothing beats seeing a meathead in a cut off t-shirt, spandex with a fanny pack



You forgot about the GOGA! 

And to think I killed a good conversation that night


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

I tried to forget about the goga


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Methinks I better start cutting for a few weeks so I don't look like a chunkalunka when I meet everyone in Vegas


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

I just glanced in here..is that the sights we'll see at the expo?   I need a pick with someone sporting a mullet.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG - You can only imagine what you are going to see.  At first I didn't believe Dante when he told me last year the kind of peeps at the expo - then I saw for myself and let's just say we all had some good laughs.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm the worst with people watching too!  ANd I talk smack about them too.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 5, 2004)

> I need a pick with someone sporting a mullet.



You'll find good pickings with the women lined up for the Butch & Cassidy makeover.



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG - You can only imagine what you are going to see.  At first I didn't believe Dante when he told me last year the kind of peeps at the expo - then I saw for myself and let's just say we all had some good laughs.



There's plenty of fun to be had. Remember my brief stint as a Vegas strip pimp?   

I really had fun with the guy attempting to videotape Leslie at the booth.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm the worst with people watching too!  ANd I talk smack about them too.


I do too


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> There's plenty of fun to be had. Remember my brief stint as a Vegas strip pimp?


How could I forget   That will forever be a classic memory of mine.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm...we should have a scavenger hunt of sorts betweens us.  Pics with different peeps such as...

The old dude that use to be buff but he's not, the mullet, the large girl stuffed in clothes 4 sizes too small, The fat dude that thinks he is big wearing a cut off T, the guy who really believes all the pros and is searching for the natural supplements they use, the gay muscle whoreshipper, the schmoe, 10 pairs of the Otomix shoes on peeps feet, the hootchies giving the fitness girls dirty looks due to thinking they are hotter, The roided out guy who thinks his pooh does not stink, how many "packages" we can find between women's legs....ya get the idea?????


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh yes...the fat dudes that work at GNC!   Craig added that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hmm...we should have a scavenger hunt of sorts betweens us.  Pics with different peeps such as...
> 
> The old dude that use to be buff but he's not, the mullet, the large girl stuffed in clothes 4 sizes too small, The fat dude that thinks he is big wearing a cut off T, the guy who really believes all the pros and is searching for the natural supplements they use, the gay muscle whoreshipper, the schmoe, 10 pairs of the Otomix shoes on peeps feet, the hootchies giving the fitness girls dirty looks due to thinking they are hotter, The roided out guy who thinks his pooh does not stink, how many "packages" we can find between women's legs....ya get the idea?????


  OMG I love it.  We should do that.  That would be so much fun 

Copy your post into the Vegas thread and let's come up with some ideas.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

ok


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Ummm...where is the thread?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

I just bumped it


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just bumped it



I just found it


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Congrats with the new job Jodi  

What's a fanny pack? Sounds scarry.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> What's a fanny pack? Sounds scarry.


   You know those packs that people wear around their waist.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

oh!    I actually had to look it up on goodle  
When I think of fanny, I think of   .. so I got a little worried there.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

When you see a huge bodybuilder meathead in leopard print parachute pants and a sleeveless cutoff t-shirt wearing a fanny pack, you should be worried.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When you see a huge bodybuilder meathead in leopard print parachute pants and a sleeveless cutoff t-shirt wearing a fanny pack, you should be worried.


OMG...that is sooo much my ex husband.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When you see a huge bodybuilder meathead in leopard print parachute pants and a sleeveless cutoff t-shirt wearing a fanny pack, you should be worried.


 That's when I'd start walking into a different direction.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...that is sooo much my ex husband.


  I know one of the reasons why he's an ex now


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When you see a huge bodybuilder meathead in leopard print parachute pants and a sleeveless cutoff t-shirt wearing a fanny pack, you should be worried.


Funny that you mention the clothes. One of Steves co-workers went to Venice beach-Steve asked him to pick him up a Venice beach tank. He brought him back one of those shortie sleeveless sweat shirts, in a size L!  Its huge, and tacky as hell.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When you see a huge bodybuilder meathead in leopard print parachute pants and a sleeveless cutoff t-shirt wearing a fanny pack, you should be worried.



  I've seen those in my gym...ya very scary


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

There is an old guy in my gym that dresses so bad that you just can't stand it and have to chuckle when you see him


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Jodi ... the name of the bar in Vegas that had the witchdoctor drinks ...what was the name of it?  I believe it was at the top of the Rio, or was it the palm?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Voodoo Lounge - That was a fun bar 

Man, that drink really got me and I can handle alcohol very well too.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

what hotel was it at?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

The Rio.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

2 Weeks ago I started Push/Pull again that Dante helped me with last year.  It hasn't taken too long to build my strength back up and it's getting better but still behind a bit.  All that matters is that I'm happier with my workouts and I feel good again.  

So seeing I've decided to go on a mini-cut for a few weeks, it's time to be accountable again.  Oh, so I guess I should say I had a pb cup and candy corn today   Damn Halloween Candy   I'll be carb cycling as usual and probably won't post my meals because they are the same each day.  I will post my workouts though so I have something for comparison.

Yesterday - High Carb Day

Push Day 1:

3 HS Bench: 100x8, 110x8, 115x8
3 HS Decline: 100x8, 110x8, 120x8
3 1 Legged Close Stance Leg press: 180x8, 180x8, 180x6
3 1 Legged Wide Stance Leg Press: 180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Toe Presses: 360x8, 360x8, 360x8
3 Knee Bent Calf Press: 360x8, 360x8, 360x8
3 Reverse Calf: 360x6, 270x8, 270x8
2 Rotations: 3x15, 3x15
3 HS Overhead: 90x8, 90x8, 90x8
3 Lateral Raise: 15x8, 15x8, 15x8
2 Reverse Pec Deck: 40x8, 45x8
3 DB CG Press: 40x8, 40x8, 40x8
3 DB Skull crusher: 20x8, 20x8, 22.5x8


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

What will the weather be like at the Olympia in Vegas?? Short and tanks?? Or just tanks??? Or long sleeve shirts?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know   One day I'll be there and it's warm and then the next day it's cold.  Around this time of year, you can't be sure.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't know   One day I'll be there and it's warm and then the next day it's cold.  Around this time of year, you can't be sure.



Last year we were pretty lucky with the weather.  We were there for 7 days and it wasn't until the very last day that we got a cool wind blowing.  A few days after we got home, the Vegas weather got much more chilly.  So you takes your chances.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh, how I love Vegas.....

No matter what the weather is, I still love the place....

Hi Jodi, 

I hope all is well with you....I just came by to say hi and to check up on you to see how things are going....

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Tony   I'm doing great thanks


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Scott had his cholestrol checked and we got the results today.  He is under 200 but his LDL is too high and HDL is too low. 

Maybe he will start to listen to about his poor diet now because for a 30 year old, he should not be considered a risk for CHD.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 2 Weeks ago I started Push/Pull again that Dante helped me with last year.  It hasn't taken too long to build my strength back up and it's getting better but still behind a bit.  All that matters is that I'm happier with my workouts and I feel good again.



If the volume appears excessive to anyone, remember that volume can be adjusted up or down; a push/pull can be arranged to fit many goals, whether size or strength, or a hybrid regimen for both.



Glad you're happy on both counts


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Scott had his cholestrol checked and we got the results today.  He is under 200 but his LDL is too high and HDL is too low.
> 
> Maybe he will start to listen to about his poor diet now because for a 30 year old, he should not be considered a risk for CHD.



So will a change in diet fix his cholestrol problem?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes!  He eats fine here at home but then he goes to work and eats like shit.  We pack food for him but I know he at other things when he comes home with half of his packed food.  Lots of sugar and shit like candy and donuts.  Oh let's not forget pizza every other night


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Is he worried about the results?  At least he has you in his corner ... that is an absolute plus.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

Not as concerned as I am.   He keeps saying you have to live life and enjoy it!  And I keep responding that at the rate he's going he's not going to be here to live life to enjoy it.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

I see both sides ... although I do agree one has to live life, like you're saying, if yoiu take it for granted, you may not be around as long as you think to enjoy life.  I'm sure if you keep at him long enough he'll break down and start watching what he eats.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm all for enjoying life.  When I want to go out and have fun or go out for dinner or whatever it may be, I do it.  But the rest of the time, I take care of myself.  IMO - It's all about moderation.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

moderation is the key ... you are so correct on that. 

pssssssst ... I dare you to drink the witchdoctor drink .............. by yourself


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

No way!  Not again   I drank most of it last year and was down for the count.  Fade was suppose to share it with me but I don't think I let him have too much   It was so damn tasty though.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

> I'm all for enjoying life. When I want to go out and have fun or go out for dinner or whatever it may be, I do it. But the rest of the time, I take care of myself. IMO - It's all about moderation.


I have to remind myself this all the time.  I have this stupid "all or nothing" attitude  

I don't mean to be anoying, but just incase you forgot.... could you please critique my diet? it's driving me crazy  
it's in my journal 

Thank you!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

I forgot, sorry   I will do it when I get home tonight.  Promise


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been only doing 1/2 days at work until I leave this damn place for good.  1 more week.  The best thing is that I've been able to workout in the AM while the gym is empty.

Today:  Low Carb Day

Workout: Pull Day 1

3 Sets 1 Arm HS Pulldowns: 140x8, 150x7, 150x6
3 Sets 1 Arm Seated Row: 90x8, 90x7, 90x6
3 sets Shrugs: 120x6, 120x6, 120x6
4 Sets 1 Legged Ham Press: 160x8, 170x8, 180x8, 180x7
3 Sets Lying Leg Curl: 90x8, 95x6, 95x5
2 Sets Overhead Curls: 50x8, 50x8
2 Sets Revers Cable Curls: 60x8, 60x8
2 Sets DB Curls: 25x10, 25x9
9 Sets Various Abs

Cardio:  Tonight will be 1 hour Spinning


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

> I forgot, sorry  I will do it when I get home tonight. Promise



hehe, no problem  I'm glad I reminded you 



> Cardio: Tonight will be 1 hour Spinning


Spinning... oh how I  miss it!  The gym I'm at now doesn't have spinning


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No way!  Not again   I drank most of it last year and was down for the count.  Fade was suppose to share it with me but I don't think I let him have too much   It was so damn tasty though.



I bet P-funk can drink one..  Scratch that.. I bet he CANT drink one.  I wonder if he will try for 10$


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

Fade and I couldn't drink 1.  Those are some potent drinks


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Heh..

I think Im gonna join you guys this year. Im lookin forward to testing my moderation limit


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool - You gotta post your in the Olympia thread where you will be staying and let us know how we can contact you.  We are making plans on meeting for breakfast Friday am before the Expo.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet P-funk can drink one..  Scratch that.. I bet he CANT drink one.  I wonder if he will try for 10$



PreM ... tell you what.  If P-funk can drink one by himself, I will send him the $29 ... but when he can't, the rest of you will have a drunk on your hands.  It might even end his night ... so best he try later on in the evening.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

Today:  High Carb Day with Cheat meal.......Mexican Food   with Fried Ice Cream & 2 Mrs. Fields Cookies 

Workout:  Complete Killer Lower Body Torture Workout

I'm going to be in some severe pain!


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2004)

Fried Ice cream? 

Hey Jodi, you walking the breast cancer walk tomorrow?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

That was last weekend Sara.  I ran it.  Runners went before walkers.

http://www.cityofhope.org/walkforhope/locations/loc_phoenix_arizona.asp

I heard there was something else tomorrow though but I don't know what it was.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Cool - You gotta post your in the Olympia thread where you will be staying and let us know how we can contact you.  We are making plans on meeting for breakfast Friday am before the Expo.


where we all meeting?  and time?  Craig and I may leave Bobby at his brothers as not to punish anyone.


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2004)

Levi's jeans supported the breast cancer.. there is a walk tomorrow downtown


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> where we all meeting?  and time?  Craig and I may leave Bobby at his brothers as not to punish anyone.


LOL  I'm not sure yet.    I don't arrive in Vegas until about 10AM but I can't check into the hotel until 2PM so we can meet at 10:30 have breakfast.  I'd like to go to the expo after that so if anyone wants to join me, that would be cool.  I should post this in the thread so everyone see's it and we can make a group decision.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> PreM ... tell you what.  If P-funk can drink one by himself, I will send him the $29 ... but when he can't, the rest of you will have a drunk on your hands.  It might even end his night ... so best he try later on in the evening.



Damn, the drink costs 30$!?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)

Legs are still so sore.  I could barely get out of bed today LOL!  I couldn't run this morning either.  Looks like I'll do spinning tonight.

I'm changing a few of my workouts *again*.  A friend here  gave me a few things to try that look interesting and I'm always up for new challenges.


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Legs are still so sore.  I could barely get out of bed today LOL!  I couldn't run this morning either.  Looks like I'll do spinning tonight.



Good morning Jodi.   
Ha, I totally relate to sore leggies today... ouch!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Good morning Brit and Sara  

They are finally better but I did spinning on Monday and   OMG I was hurting.  They felt better afterwards though which was good


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Start your new Job shortly


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Monday   I can't wait.  This is going to be a great opportunity for me and something different too.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Here is a recent back picture.  My back seems to be getting stronger again and cut but my delts and bi's still suck ass   I got some new tips from a friend that I'm going to try and hopefully make them grow.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn Girl,  I love that Back


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Iain.  someday I'll have delts too.  

With over 5 years of training it just sucks that I still don't have them.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

looking as good as always


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks.

I think I'll remove em from here and put them in my gallery.  I want to try this new workout and compare it in a month to see if there is any difference in my delts.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> .  The best thing is that I've been able to workout in the AM while the gym is empty.


 Isn't that the best feeling? Pulling up at the gym and seeing an empty parking lot and knowing you've got the place to yourself? ..  My work sched is gonna change soon and force me to workout later, I'm really gonna miss the noon workouts. 

 Thanks for checking out my diet.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

That's why I always work out on the weekends.   Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays are the best days to workout


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

Looking great Jodi!!!
  
As always of course


----------



## dalila (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi jodi, I love your back! I thought you haven't been training heavy lately? Is this the definition from before you've managed to keep, or..? 

good luck with getting those delts and bis going, I hate my bis you know! I am looking forward to seeing your progress! .


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Thansk   I just stared training heavy again.  This is definition I've kept.  My legs shrunk a bit but other than that I didn't lose much muscle, just alot of strength.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Here is a recent back picture.  My back seems to be getting stronger again and cut but my delts and bi's still suck ass   I got some new tips from a friend that I'm going to try and hopefully make them grow.



Where where where?  I missed it didn't I?  Lol..i'm sure it was impressive, judging by your training and dedication


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I think I'll remove em from here and put them in my gallery.  I want to try this new workout and compare it in a month to see if there is any difference in my delts.




should have finished reading eh?  ...going to check out the gallery....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

I"m baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack

*WOW!*​


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2004)

your back is awesome as always and i seriously do think your shoulders have improved.


now...speaking of shoulders....how 'bout you be sure to post the tips/routine you got   mine have gotten stronger and maybe improved some but i'd love them to grow a lot more


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Velvet and NG 

I'd like to think my delts have improved but when I compared the pics, they haven't


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking great 

As far as the shoulders, minor changes are rarely detectable in pictures with the various factors at play: differences in lighting, angle, distance (especially distance), so on.

Shoulders are a small bodypart - unless you turned apples to cannonballs, the pictures may not tell the story. That's why we have mirrors. And shoulder-pads for our dresses. Your dresses. Whatever.

As far as tips, I'll add one:

Someone can assess your program, but no one will ever know what you're 'feeling' during a movement. That's up to you. Setting aside muscle fiber distribution, among other things, lagging parts often require - not "strict form", what utter goddamned tripe - but intense focus on the target muscle; they are not the same. That's why people who have weak (ly developed) lats often improve when they learn to pull with the back and not the arms. For shoulders, some have to learn to push with the shoulders, not the elbows.

Someone can assess form on the surface, but not beyond; that's why a lifter can be strict, _and_ separated from the movement (e.g. a person who learns to pull with the elbows, not the arms, when doing pulldowns, noticing the difference).

May or may not apply to you, but it's something _everyone_ has to learn, and relearn continually. And it makes a world of difference.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Here is a recent back picture.  My back seems to be getting stronger again and cut but my delts and bi's still suck ass   I got some new tips from a friend that I'm going to try and hopefully make them grow.







			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> should have finished reading eh?  ...going to check out the gallery....


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Dante 

Jake, did you find your way there?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Training has been going good.  I've been trying out some new things and I'm liking it so far 

Diet is alright.  Saturday I had a big time cheat to the point that I got sick but my body weight is stabalizing at around 123 so I didn't do any damage.  Unless I'm training for competition I just can't seem to give up that once a week cheat   Oh well, it's not like I need to rush any weight loss or anything seeing I'm down 10lbs from what I was in May and I want to do this slow anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Yea, and your back looks awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks 

Ready for Vegas?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Ready as i'll ever be.  Wish I had more money to spend though  

I am pretty excited.

And yourself?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't wait. 

We are going to have a great time!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Jodi


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

How's the new Job ?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ready as i'll ever be.  Wish I had more money to spend though



You're going to Vegas ... you can never have enough


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

My new job is going great   I'm really enjoying it and the challenge.  I won't be on here during the day AT ALL.  I don't have time and while working on IBM's domains I don't think it's the best place to be screwing around on the internet.

So please anyone PMing me don't expect a response that day and I will get to it as soon as possible.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 20, 2004)

Someone on IM with a comp. job that will actually not be posting at work....wow, new concept. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad to hear that you are enjoying your new job.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Someone on IM with a comp. job that will actually not be posting at work....wow, new concept. lol


LOL, I know but IBM is too big and so is this opportunity.  I'm not screwing around on their domain.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2004)

Good luck on the new job Jodi.  Sounds great.

I have internet access at my new job too, but like you, I'm not going to mess things up by playing on the net.  I spend too much time on here as it is .


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

hey Ms. Jodiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Hope you have a good day at work!!!   OMG....not even a week away!!!  woohooo


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2004)

1 Week 

You have a nice day too.  I'm off to work.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 22, 2004)

Where's that cheesecake picture when i need it...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm sure come next week there will be better one.  How about a drunk stuffed Jodi


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Where's that cheesecake picture when i need it...


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Naw, Mono's talking about the one of Jodi stuffing her face at the last year's O. lol


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 22, 2004)

LOL....That is a funny one.....I was thinking I nneded the one posted above.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2004)

And that was only the first night.  It got worse


----------



## carbchick (Oct 23, 2004)

gr8 new avi there Jodi


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2004)

Almost vegas time!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

5 days and counting!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

Did we all figure out where and when we are meeting Friday morning?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

I dunno....I was gonna ask the same thing.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

I know it was mentioned before that we do breakfast buffett at the Luxor at 10:30AM.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 24, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know it was mentioned before that we do breakfast buffett at the Luxor at 10:30AM.


10:30 AM?  lol


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

It isn't that early.  LOL


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

Friday @ 10:30 at the Luxor???? Let me know ladies, Ill be there!!! 

What day are you girlies planning on going to the expo????


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It isn't that early.  LOL


Lol, I know it's not. I used to workout before work (when I actually did work   ) and I would wake my ass up at 4 AM. Of course now, I've been getting up at 8 lately lol.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, now we just need to get the guys and BritChick too.

I want to go to the Expo right after breaky.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning Jodi


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, now we just need to get the guys and BritChick too.
> 
> I want to go to the Expo right after breaky.


Are they gonna have egg whites and oats at Breakfast on that buffet?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Are they gonna have egg whites and oats at Breakfast on that buffet?



I don't think they had them last year, but you can always ask them to make you eggwhites and oats.  

10:30 ... you guys are late risers.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, you can do make your omlets and there is oatmeal there too.  I think it's the instant kind though 

Hi velvet, how's things going?


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

all that talk about oaties at the breaky buffet table reminded me of this friend of mine - she went for a spiritual trip somewhere ( for a pilgrimage) and brought with her in the suitcase tuna cans, rolled oats, and stackable dumbells - kid you not!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Mmmmm the breakfast buffet was good.  I went to a champage brunch yesterday too   Man did I pig out.  Had a great brownie sundae the night before that and well..........I pretty much ate everything and anything I could get my hands on. 

Started back on a clean diet today and went to the gym.  Did an hour chest workout and 1 hour of spinning.  I got about 7lbs of water to drop.


----------



## dalila (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Jodi, you know how to handle such occasional eating-escapades , so I am not worried about you . Glad to hear you guys had good time. What's your diet gonna be like in the weeks to come? Cutting on carbs at all post all that eating?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

No the diet is basically maintenance but just eating healthy.  That alone will make me drop the water.  I am so bloated that I look like I'm about 6 months pregnant right now   I wouldn't mind losing about 3 more pounds but I'm not going to kill myself doing it.  I want to compete in March so come January I will be dieting hardcore.  Just in time after Thanksgiving and Christmas 

Current diet will be carb cycling maintenance High/Low/No with a cheat meal on Saturday nights.  Keep in mind that I can't do the typical cycle while cutting and I have to do H/N/L/N in order to drop fat so that's what I'll be doing come January minus the dairy and wheat products.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Till then, you can harass TP about his dieting.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually, I might do the comp as well but I'll still stay at maintenance because I don't want to cut until I have to


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome back hon  
Im so glad you had a great time! and so glad you back


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm dead.  Off to bed.  I stood in line for 4 hours to vote tonight.  I was freezing my ass off.  Scott had to come and deliver me pants, sweatshirt and coffee because I went to vote when I got out the gym and I only had shorts and tank top on.    It sucked so bad.  I've never stood in line like that to vote before.  I'm so tired 

Today was a low carb day and I did Back at the gym.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

I doubt you look prego.....you have a WICKED body Jodi if I hadnt mentioned it yet. You are so tiny in person. Oh, and I was right whan I saw pics before-your waist is nice n small

Ive dropped most of my water with the thanks of aquaban and some other dieuret. Do you know how long I can take them for?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I doubt you look prego.....you have a WICKED body Jodi if I hadnt mentioned it yet. You are so tiny in person. Oh, and I was right whan I saw pics before-your waist is nice n small
> 
> Ive dropped most of my water with the thanks of aquaban and some other dieuret. Do you know how long I can take them for?


 Aquaban was my lifesaver a month or so ago when i was bitchin' and fussin' about that insane water retention! haha! I took it for about 2 days and then was back to normal. Drink looooooots of water.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 3, 2004)

welcome back.    missed you!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you Jill.  However, are you on crack?    My 28" waist is far far away from tiny.  If I had a 25" waist that might be different but I don't.  You are a very pretty girl with gorgeous hair  

The water is dropping but I still have a pudge   I don't do diuretics unless I absolutely have to.  I hate screwing with my electrolytes because it makes me feel crappy when I do.

Thanks NG   Miss you too


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

You can always eat asparagus.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2004)

Stinky pee pee!  


I fixed my camera.  I'll post the pics tonight if I get the chance.


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

hey Jodi  has the bloat gone down at all? 

I wonder why people who eat junk on a regular basis never complain of bloating? Does the body forget how to deal with it if we don't eat it often?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes it has   I think I gained a 1.5 pounds in Vegas and I'm not talking water here.  Ah well, it was bound to happen with the way I was eating.  I think when we eat crappy all the time we get use to it which is why its so hard to change to eating clean. 

I'll be starting a new journal this weekend.  I got coaxed into doing this online comp.


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

not you too Jodi?!  
J/K!! ( I am not gonna give in, I am not gonna give in -----> me telling myself LOL). Since my back got better, I am getting more serious with my training. I think joining this competiton would throw me over the edge, and I'd injure myself again! I am weird!  Still learning not to be all or nothign person.

Jodi, I'll tell you a secret, when I lose weight I state it in pounds cuz it sounds more, when I put it on, I say it in kgs cuz it sounds less!  

Good luck with the new journal!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> .....you have a WICKED body Jodi if I hadnt mentioned it yet. You are so tiny in person. Oh, and I was right whan I saw pics before-your waist is nice n small



I told you so Jill ...


----------

